# Crono's Official Ironmag War



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

some of you may be familiar with this game.  I'm not creative enough to have come up with it myself, I took it from one of my geek threads and personalized it so that we could enjoy it here as well.  This'll either fluke and you'll all hate me or it'll be a fun kinda way to post whore.  Anyway, here are the rules:

1.  The object of the game is to be the last man (or woman) standing.  You start with 125 points (or we'll just say 125 pnts to make it easier), and when you get 0 pnts, you lose.  We'll get to how you lose points in a moment.  

2.  Each day, you are allowed 2 posts in the game.  Ideally, these posts would say, for instance, 12:45:05 (12th hour, 45 minutes, 05 seconds).  Unfortunately, Ironmag doesn't have a seconds counter, and it's the seconds that we're interested in.  Therefore we have to use the honesty system.  Double click the clock in the bottom right of the screen and for about 2 seconds the time will show up with, gasp, the seconds!  The time will freeze for a couple seconds, so when you first open the clock, watch for it, remember it, and then post it.  This will make sense in a sec.  For instance, since I get two posts a day, I'd check the clock twice and then post this twice.  

"first post 57" <- from "08:30:57"
"second post 07" <- from "08:31:07"

We will refer to these as "posts" and are used to collect items to wear down other players' points.  

3.  Now here comes the chart.  They consist of numbers and a weapon, item, or supplement.  You can use these to "attack" other people playing and take down their points.  Weapons are used as soon as you get them, right after your second post!  So to see what you get, look at your seconds that you just posted and search for them on the chart:

Weapons:
01,03,13,15- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
04,07,18,41- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts
11,57- rockgazer's Ultimate Chaos Conan Axe of Infinite Portals of Destruction, Death, and Puppies +5- attack 1 pnts
05,09,12,28- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts
20,50- shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts
23,43- min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)
51,55- Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each
19,58- MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies- attack 10 pnts, restore 10 pnts of own points
37- maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts
27- dale mabry's doodie launcher- attack 25 pnts
45- rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts
31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts
33- Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds")
49- Titanya's Gaping Vortex- make any player so they can't attack that day 
53- Goalgetter's Fatass Sexchange- swap any two player's points 
56- Crono's Golden Shower (aka Piss Missiles)- attack 40 pnts

Items
Items can be stored to be used whenever.  However, you can only keep up to 3, and must make room before storing another one.  These are one time use and are gone once used.

42,52,54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts 
16,32,48,57- IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less
02,24,36,44- Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts
26,35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post
00,59- Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Privaleges- Invincible for 1 day (no one can attack you)
39,46- Jodi's Health Tips- restore 15 pnts
06,08,17,21,25,29,30,34,38,40- Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing

Supplements
Supps are the same as Items, except that you use them with attacks whenever you choose to use them.  Otherwise, you just store them in addition to the 3 possible items stored.  However, you can only store one supplement at a time.  Like items, these are one time use.  

47- Steroids- Increase an attack +10 pnts
10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts
22- myCATpowerlift's raging hormones- use an attack twice

4.  So in case you haven't figured it out by now.  You will use the combinations of attacks, items, and supplements you get to wage war with others by "attacking" them.  Each attack can only be used once (unless otherwise noted) and must be used after your initial two posts.  Items and such can be used whenever as long as you have room to store them.  Simply post who you attack and with what weapon, item, etc.  Be creative, there's no right or wrong in how to attack.  You must use the attacks right after your second post, right after you get them!  "Posts" are the "First Post #"/"Second Post #," -not "posts" as in posting attacks or just chatting.  You can attack, use items, etc. as long as you have the neccisary weapon, item, etc. but once you use it it's gone.  It's a good idea to narrate what you're doing, so if you're storing an item it's good to say it just so we can all keep up.  You can also talk and stuff, I'm not your mother do what the hell you want.  
5.  If you fall onto a weapon, item, etc. that includes your name, you are allowed one extra post.  Otherwise, if your name is not included in the list, you get one extra post if you fall on Robert DiMaggio.  Haha, sucks to be you.  

6.  If you have been eliminated, you can still post and stuff for fun, but no killing people 

7.  I'll serve as referee and be sure to post an updated scoreboard from time to time.  

8.  As the creator, I reserve the right to add temporary additions just to spice things up, such as new weapons, 3 posts a day, etc.  I might go crazy!   

9.  Anyone can join at any time, although this may make things a bit unbalanced.  So if we decide you suck, we, the faithful gamers, can pee missile you out of the game


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'll start

first post, 56


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

second post, 20


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

i got two attacks, crono's golden shower (56) and shutupntra1n's bitchslap (20)

and I have no one to attack yet so I guess I don't get to do anything

but I did land on Crono so I get another post


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

third post 28


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

again I can do nothing


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 10, 2004)

44 ... and I am lost here Chrono.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

what don't u understand?  I'll help ya out, I know it's kinda wordy


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 10, 2004)

unless i am now at 132% ...


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

44, excellent.  

we look at the chart and 44 gives you a protein shake.  Protein shake gives you 10 points.  So say you use it and you get 10 extra points.  You start at 125 points, so you'll have 135 points.  points = %

then you post the seconds again and see what the next one is.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

good job bonercrush


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 10, 2004)

Points or percent?  If I start with 125% then I now have 137.5%

  or not 

  I guess points will keep the math simple with no .whatever.

  30 ... nada


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

here I fixed it.  no more %, just points


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 10, 2004)

Cool ... our first two posts arm or replenish us and we go out and attack each other.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2004)

09


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 10, 2004)

First Post, Dec 10th - 19
MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 10, 2004)

Second post: 38
Ill be keeping my appology for now.  I guess I retain 125 health until I attack someone 

EDIT: BTW. Awesome idea IMO, I guess I see the snag in your plans though; with no seconds counter.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

first post, 39
i'll use jodi's health tips


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

post two, 46
yet another jodi! 

I wanna pee on somebody!


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

btw, thanks jodi


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 10, 2004)

First Post
43 
(lol, ewwwies)


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 10, 2004)

Second Post, 27
So, Current:

*Pnts: 125*

*Weapons:*
*19 - MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies
43 - min0 lee's "I see" dick pic
27 - dale mabry's doodie launcher*

Im a bit confused.. When We get weapons, should we use them right away, or can we store them?? Thats what Id assumed, but there was no limit listed for weapons storage; which could leave a large exploit open to take anyone out..


----------



## Titanya (Dec 10, 2004)

first post... 57: IT's engagement ring


----------



## Titanya (Dec 10, 2004)

second post...07: Bonecrushers homing puke missle


----------



## Titanya (Dec 10, 2004)

Bonecrusher I'm attaking you with your own vomit and you lose 4 points


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2004)

1st post...42

edit lol i had to scroll up n see what 42 was go me. i am going to do all 4 posts now n spend tomorrow figuring this game out...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2004)

2nd post 16


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2004)

3rd 19


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2004)

4th 9


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> 1st post...42
> 
> edit lol i had to scroll up n see what 42 was go me. i am going to do all 4 posts now n spend tomorrow figuring this game out...



u only get 2 posts a day, but since midnight just passed u can let two be from yesterday and 2 for today 
here's what you get gazer
42: Albob's wig
16: IT's ring
19: MaxMirkin's pubic apologies
09: Premier's porno pistol


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2004)

i thought albobs wig let me post 2 more times yes? no?


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 10, 2004)

OOPS!!!

yes, you're absolutely right!  Hehe, sorry


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 11, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Im a bit confused.. When We get weapons, should we use them right away, or can we store them?? Thats what Id assumed, but there was no limit listed for weapons storage; which could leave a large exploit open to take anyone out..


actually we're supposed to go ahead and use attacks as soon as you get them.  Go ahead and use what weapons you have stored and from here on out we'll use them immediately.  Tit informed me that I hadn't specified this but it had been intended.  I'll update the rules, thanks


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm posting this again just for quick reference
*

Weapons:
01,03,13,15- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
04,07,18,41- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts
11,57- rockgazer's Ultimate Chaos Conan Axe of Infinite Portals of Destruction, Death, and Puppies +5- attack 1 pnts
05,09,12,28- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts
20,50- shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts
23,43- min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)
51,55- Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each
19,58- MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies- attack 10 pnts, restore 10 pnts of own points
37- maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts
27- dale mabry's doodie launcher- attack 25 pnts
45- rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts
31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts
33- Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds")
49- Titanya's Gaping Vortex- make any player so they can't attack that day 
53- Goalgetter's Fatass Sexchange- swap any two player's points 
56- Crono's Golden Shower (aka Piss Missiles)- attack 40 pnts

Items
42,52,54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts 
16,32,48,57- IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less
02,24,36,44- Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts
26,35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post
00,59- Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Privaleges- Invincible for 1 day (no one can attack you)
39,46- Jodi's Health Tips- restore 15 pnts
06,08,17,21,25,29,30,34,38,40- Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing

Supplements
47- Steroids- Increase an attack +10 pnts
10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts
22- myCATpowerlift's raging hormones- use an attack twice
*


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2004)

I don't get it what clock at the bottom right?  Just for that I'm whacking you with both of my sandals cause this is more annoying than that pink worm peeking in on me while I took a shit.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 11, 2004)

this game is not that hard!  For God's sake chain link gets it!

any clock really.  You see, initially when I had planned this out I had assumed that IronMag recorded the seconds of our posts and then we could simply post #1 and #2 and then start attacking, etc.  However, IM doesn't log seconds so we have to improvise.  It's actually a bit easier this way cuz we can post and see what we get all in the same step.

Anyway, the clock I'm talking about is the Windows clock or whatever clock you have on your computer screen.  If you double click it a digital time comes up and when it first comes up it freezes for a couple seconds.  You record the seconds in that digital time, or really any clock as long as you can look at it and record the seconds without any prior knowledge of what it is.  The purpose of checking and then typing Post 1 and the seconds is that it allows some time to pass for your second logging of the time.  

I didn't come up with this damn game don't blame me  I've seen it run very smoothly and people have fun with it.  The rules are a bit funky to begin with but it's real simple once you get the hang of it.

Check clock, record the seconds.  Then check the chart with what those seconds give you.  Do this twice every day.  Then attack people with what you get, or heal yourself or whatever that particular thing does.  A person loses when they lose all 125 points.  Simple.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2004)

Sorry you said bottom right, my toolbar is on the top.

First post 33 *Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds")  *

*on Min0 Lee cause I know it's ass is wide enough to take the whole plug.*


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2004)

14

*10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts*


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2004)

25 - Zilch


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Bonecrusher:
Points: 131
Inventory: None

Min0 lee:
Points: 110
Inventory: IT's ring
Weapons: Premier's porno pistol

Chain Link:
Points: 125
Inventory: None
Weapons: MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies
min0 lee's dick pic
dale mabry's doodie launcher

Titanya
Points: 125
Inventory: IT's ring

Rockgazer: 
Points: 135
Inventory: IT's ring

Crono:
Points: 75
Inventory: None
Status:  Can only post once next day

Maniclion:
Points: 135
Inventory: None*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

> Min0 lee:
> Points: 110
> Inventory: None
> Weapons: *Premier's porno pistol*


 
29   

Cool, I heard he carries a *big pistol!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Sorry you said bottom right, my toolbar is on the top.
> 
> First post 33 *Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds") *
> 
> *on Min0 Lee cause I know it's ass is wide enough to take the whole plug.*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 11, 2004)

min0, you get two posts a day, u only used one


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

OOPS, silly me ......16


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

okay I'm using both my weapons on chrono just to keep everyone neck in neck so far. so i think it's - 18 pts chrono plus add 10 to my 125 for pubic apology...sorry.


135 pts.
inventory IT's ring


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2004)

43 - *23,43- min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)*


20 + 5 for the stored Creatine attack on Crono for making 25 secs worthless and wasting my free post. (I don't have faith in this attack because I think Crono gets a rise out of that pic )


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2004)

35 - *26,35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post*


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2004)

42 - *42,52,54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts *


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2004)

14 - *10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts*


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2004)

52 - *42,52,54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts 
*


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2004)

31- *Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts*
*30 + 5 for creatine = 35 on Crono again.*

* 



*


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2004)

15 -* gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts*
On Crono again


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm getting gangbanged


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 11, 2004)

just wait till midnight


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Bonecrusher:
Points: 131
Inventory: None

Min0 lee:
Points: 110
Inventory: IT's ring
Weapons: Premier's porno pistol

Chain Link:
Points: 125
Inventory: None
Weapons: MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies
min0 lee's dick pic
dale mabry's doodie launcher

Titanya
Points: 125
Inventory: IT's ring

Rockgazer: 
Points: 135
Inventory: IT's ring

Crono:
Points: 75
Inventory: None
Status:  Can only post once next day

Maniclion:
Points: 135
Inventory: None*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 11, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> (I don't have faith in this attack because I think Crono gets a rise out of that pic )


i see why you hadn't hit chain link with this attack.  It would have had the opposite effect and given him points


----------



## Vieope (Dec 11, 2004)

_first post  56 
edit : Nice  Crono's Golden Shower (aka Piss Missiles)- attack 40 pnts _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 11, 2004)

_second post.. 56 again. Damn, talk about good luck. One more Crono´s Golden shower. _


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 11, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> this game is not that hard!  For God's sake chain link gets it!


Thats what you think 
er.. wait a minute..  

Ok, Wil use those weapons off now instead of stockpiling; And Im going to do it old school BBS Style!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 11, 2004)

_Attack on Crono = 75  _


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 11, 2004)

*Open Chat*
*Also here: * Johnnny, Crono, Rockgazer69, Maniclion.
Obvious exits:  General Interests Forums, IronMagazine.com LLC BodyBuilding Forums.
*[HP=125][MA=0]: *inv
*You are carrying nothing!*
*[HP=125][MA=0]: *look crono
*Crono is a stout Dwarf Paladin holding a book full of, what appears to be, Jodi's health tips. Crono is fast and nimble, appears friendly; in an unassuming sort of way. He is wearing no pants.*
*[HP=125][MA=0]: *look rock
*You do not see  rock  here!*
*[HP=125][MA=0]: *look rockgazer69
*Rockgazer69 is a .. wooowooo! nice! er, Elf Ninja wearing a dirty, smelly, bug infested wig.. which has a bald spot! She is also wearing an engagement ring with a design commonly known for prefernce among homosexuals. She weilds an oddly shaped pistol, and has a pubic hair stuck in her zipper. Rockgazer69 moves quickly, with stealth, but radiates an aura of charm.*
*[HP=125][MA=0]: *look Johnnny
*Johnny is a short Troll. While carrying no weapons, he is arms to the teeth with misinformation, and,"Factoids." Johnnny moves eratically, going to one location, another, then back to where he started. He seems friendly; at first..*
*[HP=125][MA=0]: *look maniclion
*Maniclion is busy doing something in the trees; check back later.*
*[HP=125][MA=0]: *attack Johnnny with dale mabry's doodie launcher

*Chain Link opens up his bag of goodies, and whips out  Dale Mabry's Doodie Launcher!  He drops to one knee, shoulders it, gags, and shoots the piece of shit.. with a piece of shit! Johnnny  sustains 25  points of damage!*

*[HP=125][MA=0]: *say Ooops, misfire!
*You say,"Ooops, misfire!"*
*[HP=125][MA=0]: *use MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies on Johnnny

*Chain Link calls the attention of everybody in the forum, and appears to be preparing for a public apology. He says,"*I'm sorry you guys get caught in the zipper sometimes, and I end up uprooting you.*" Johnnny appears disappointed, turns to walk away, and runs into a light pole!  Johnnny sustains  10 damage! The people cheer on Chain Link, and he gains  10  Pnts!*

*[HP=135][MA=0]: *go General Interests Forums

*General Interests Forums*
*Also here: *BoneCrusher.
*Obvious exits: *  General Health & Awareness, Buy, Sell, Trade, Transaction Feedback, Open Chat,  Sexual Health, Sports.
*[HP=135][MA=0]: *use min0 lee's "I see" dick pic on bonecrusher

*Chain Link runs up to BoneCrusher and says,"*Hey, Ive got a real bone crusher for you!*" BoneCrusher looks at the picture with a large smile.. Chain Link removes the piece of paper that was formerly covering the lower half, and BoneCrusher goes blind! BoneCrusher fumbles about dazedly, and runs into a bigger light pole, taking  15  damage! Chain Link says,"*WTF!?*" and kicks BoneCrusher in the nads for  5  more damage. BoneCrusher fumbles away 1/2 blind, with  20  damage.*


----------



## Vieope (Dec 11, 2004)

_Btw Crono, obviously I am just teasing you. 
I will only observe the game. This honesty thing is just not going to work.  _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 11, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> *Open Chat*
> *Also here: * Johnnny, Crono, Rockgazer69, Maniclion.
> Obvious exits:  General Interests Forums, IronMagazine.com LLC BodyBuilding Forums.
> *[HP=125][MA=0]: *inv
> ...


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 11, 2004)

Yeah, Its a similar syntax to an online rpg I used to play, *long* ago.
As for sex life...



Done.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 11, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> As for sex life...
> 
> 
> 
> Done.



_Don´t cry, you gonna find a lovingly wife that speaks Klingon.  _


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 11, 2004)

join in Vieope, we need all the followers we can get.  Whatever method u use to get a random number 0-59 is up to you.  I just suggested a clock 

oh and be honest


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

1:43:08


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

nothing!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

1:45:46


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

oooh Jodi's health tips add 15 pts


150 pts
IT's ring.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm dead


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 11, 2004)

I had originally made a Johnnny attack but it didn't make the final cut


----------



## Titanya (Dec 11, 2004)

such a pitty... u died in your own war and only on the second day... oh well... I will avenge you! 

*2:34:48* .... and another freakin engagement ring... someone attack me already!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I'm dead


you aren't dead Vieope was lying. but 8 = nothing?


----------



## Titanya (Dec 11, 2004)

one more try... *2:39:07*.... your kidding me! another bonecrusher missle... i just got exactly the same thing i got on my two posts yesterday


----------



## Titanya (Dec 11, 2004)

Vieope... i'm avenging Crono and attacking you... feel my wrath!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Btw Crono, obviously I am just teasing you. _
> _I will only observe the game. This honesty thing is just not going to work.  _


chrono can't be dead i want to kill him


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 12, 2004)

i'll just wait Vieope shows up to start for sure.  all i got was a gr81 anyway


----------



## Vieope (Dec 12, 2004)

_I´m here. _


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 12, 2004)

so did u get two crono's or not asshole


----------



## Vieope (Dec 12, 2004)

_No, I was just playing with you.  
You are alive, for now. _


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 12, 2004)

fine, well all I got is a gr81.

gr81 growls, shows his teeth, froths at the mouth, pees on a hydrant, and bites bone crusher on his sorry ass for 2 points.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 12, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you aren't dead Vieope was lying. but 8 = nothing?


it's a shae's dvd = nothing


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

56


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 12, 2004)

just for easy reference for page 3
*Weapons:
01,03,13,15- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
04,07,18,41- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts
11,57- rockgazer's Ultimate Chaos Conan Axe of Infinite Portals of Destruction, Death, and Puppies +5- attack 1 pnts
05,09,12,28- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts
20,50- shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts
23,43- min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)
51,55- Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each
19,58- MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies- attack 10 pnts, restore 10 pnts of own points
37- maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts
27- dale mabry's doodie launcher- attack 25 pnts
45- rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts
31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts
33- Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds")
49- Titanya's Gaping Vortex- make any player so they can't attack that day 
53- Goalgetter's Fatass Sexchange- swap any two player's points 
56- Crono's Golden Shower (aka Piss Missiles)- attack 40 pnts

Items
42,52,54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts 
16,32,48,57- IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less
02,24,36,44- Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts
26,35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post
00,59- Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Privaleges- Invincible for 1 day (no one can attack you)
39,46- Jodi's Health Tips- restore 15 pnts
06,08,17,21,25,29,30,34,38,40- Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing

Supplements
47- Steroids- Increase an attack +10 pnts
10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts
22- myCATpowerlift's raging hormones- use an attack twice*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 12, 2004)

min0, attack somebody, no more holding on to weapons anymore 

*
Bonecrusher:
Points: 109
Inventory: None

Min0 lee:
Points: 110
Inventory: IT's ring
Weapons: Premier's porno pistol
Crono's Golden Shower 

Chain Link:
Points: 135
Inventory: None

Titanya
Points: 125
Inventory: IT's ring X 2

Rockgazer: 
Points: 150
Inventory: IT's ring

Crono:
Points: 75
Inventory: None

Maniclion:
Points: 135
Inventory: None

Vieope:
Points: 121
Inventory: None

Johnnny(?):
Points: 90
Inventory: None
*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

I am trying to be honest. That's what I'm dealt with.
18


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 12, 2004)

now attack someone, u have 3 weapons, just don't hit me with 'em


----------



## irontime (Dec 12, 2004)

Well I'll give you credit for being original bud, but I just won't be kicking around on here enough to join the fun. I'll just say a 'fuck you all' for 100pts and be done with it


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

Its dark, *Agent RG69* is skinny dipping in the moonlit Crystal Lake. I see an easy shot but suddenly I hear some movement in the bushes to my right. I slowly make my way to the bushes, lo and behold its *bonecrusher* crushing his boner in the bushes while he is peeping at *Agent RG69*....I get within range I leap and........Bam! I blast him with *Crono's Golden Shower *....I think I may have blasted his wiener off in the process....I have disabled him ....*RG69* startled tries to head for cover but it's too late.....I pull out * Premier's porno pistol **and shoot her at close range in the groin but instead of pain I see a smile??? she lets out a moan???.but I don???t think she???s in pain. I am low on ammo so I have to flee into the woods???.I need to recharge???*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Chain Link (Dec 12, 2004)

14 - Creatine.


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 12, 2004)

23 - min0 lee's "I see" dick pic


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 12, 2004)

Hmmm.. Rockgazer is a little too ahead of the game still.


RG, Look at mino lee's pic!! 20 pnts dmg!

And Ill save my creatine for later, I just came off a cycle


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2004)

142
it's ring

damn! wtf and it was such a beautiful night..... i thought the porno pistol would hurt much worse.... i make my way to the shore and find hmmmm tracks small dainty but w a masculine gait. mino! i quickly pull on my clothes and run for the treeline. last i knew mino was poorly armed and the writhing body in the bushes would be slow persuing me by the sounds of those agonizing screams, no immediate danger there. i remember a cave conan showed me long ago and decide to seek shelter there. soon i will venture out in search of weapons and supplies but for now i think i'll start a fire and read.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2004)

on the way to the cave chainlink showed me a pic he'd taken of my attacker. the memories spurred at the sight of minos picture tug at my heart making me weak. i look at it's ring and it eases the pain a bit. poor cl, he is angry with me still for paying for his lovers surgery. he will need to live with it it was her decision to make not his.








132 points left , no ammo, no supplies. i must count on my training and trust that those led by jealousy and bitterness will make careless mistakes.


----------



## Flex (Dec 12, 2004)

um, first post, um, i think?


----------



## Flex (Dec 12, 2004)

i missed the seconds, dammit.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2004)

16 it's ring  and 56whoo hoo! chrono's golden shower. uh wait a sec i'm excited about getting a golden shower.... hmmm at least someone else gets peed on


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2004)

I can't sleep. the cave is hot and memories of my time here with conan are making me even hotter. i slip back into my bra and panties and exit the cave. the night is clear and silent. i remember hiding ammo and a medi kit around here someplace... ahha, i climb into a tree and retrieve the pak.. and we have a 40 pt damage chrono piss missle and a 10pt restore pak called "it's ring"... that bastard Chain Link is hiding around here somewhere i know it. my skin chills with more memories. he had attempted to arrested me once years ago when he was still a cop, getting a little too thorough as he frisked me.






a well placed heel to the groin and my escape was easy enough.... but i had had to leave my favorite guns behind. time for a little payback. i knew all i had to do was wait. it wasn't long before i saw him approaching from the west. i pulled a small strip of bandage from the medi kit and tied it around my head like a gag. jumping from the tree i gripped the piss missle tightly and hiding my hands behind me i backed up to the tree base and tried to look afraid.






sure enough his base desires made him careless as predicted. his eyes lingering over my chest he approached without at all realizing there was no rope securing me to the tree. piss missle point blank to the face. CL down 40 pts. ripping the phoney gag from my mouth i was in and out of the cave, dressed on the run before he even stopped screaming.


132pts. It's ring.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

that's excellent


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

*
Bonecrusher:
Points: 69
Inventory: None

Min0 lee:
Points: 110
Inventory: IT's ring

Chain Link:
Points: 95
Inventory: Creatine

Titanya
Points: 125
Inventory: IT's ring X 2

Rockgazer: 
Points: 132
Inventory: IT's ring

Crono:
Points: 75
Inventory: None

Maniclion:
Points: 135
Inventory: None

Vieope:
Points: 121
Inventory: None

Johnnny(?):
Points: 90
Inventory: None

IronTime:
Status: Gay
*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

just for easy reference for page 4
*Weapons:
01,03,13,15- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
04,07,18,41- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts
11,57- rockgazer's Ultimate Chaos Conan Axe of Infinite Portals of Destruction, Death, and Puppies +5- attack 1 pnts
05,09,12,28- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts
20,50- shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts
23,43- min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)
51,55- Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each
19,58- MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies- attack 10 pnts, restore 10 pnts of own points
37- maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts
27- dale mabry's doodie launcher- attack 25 pnts
45- rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts
31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts
33- Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds")
49- Titanya's Gaping Vortex- make any player so they can't attack that day 
53- Goalgetter's Fatass Sexchange- swap any two player's points 
56- Crono's Golden Shower (aka Piss Missiles)- attack 40 pnts

Items
42,52,54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts 
16,32,48,57- IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less
02,24,36,44- Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts
26,35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post
00,59- Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Privaleges- Invincible for 1 day (no one can attack you)
39,46- Jodi's Health Tips- restore 15 pnts
06,08,17,21,25,29,30,34,38,40- Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing

Supplements
47- Steroids- Increase an attack +10 pnts
10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts
22- myCATpowerlift's raging hormones- use an attack twice*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

I got a 20, a shutupntra1n bitchslap for 16 points


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

and a 54 albob's wig.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

Crono walks down the streets where he sees a dead rat next to a box filled with dinosaur bones, porno mags featuring cavewomen, and what seams to be a three sided prototype for "the wheel"

of course, this is a box of albob's things!  And that dead rat must be Albob's excuse for a wig!  

Crono puts on the wig and gets two new posts:

He finds a 36, a protein shake in the old box of stuff.  I guess the old man isn't completely senile, he still keeps himself in shape it seems.  Crono drinks it and restores 10 points.  

He also finds a 21, Shae's old copy of Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD.  He takes it back, the man actually is completely senile.  How he got any of Shae's belongings is a mystery.  Crono didn't even want to think of the possibility that Shae is another one of Albob's basement victoms.  

rockgazer approached smelling like pee and looking like she had been slapped in the face with porn, whatever that looks like.  She also had this unmistakable look in her face that could only mean that she had seen what man was never meant to see.  The horrible image that the mere thought of thinking it could strain your mind into an implosive struggle of mental suicide- a naked picture of min0 lee. 

Trying to regain her sanity, Crono summoned his past when he was taught martial arts by the legendary shutupntra1n.  Many years he studied under her, punching through concrete blocks, eating only rice, running for days straight, and eventually learning the most powerful of the arts- shutupntra1n's trademark, the bitchslap.  

In slowmotion, and with the camera swooping all around him, Crono bitchslap's rockgazer back to sanity for 16 points.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

i figured the best way to quickly get out of CL's range was to sidestep time, a little trick i learned a few years back. i decided to take a brief walk through Albob's era just for kicks. a small hairy neanderthal looking guy was the first thing i saw. he was bent over a big block of stone chipping away pieces with the most determined look i had ever seen. i cautiously made my way forward to see what he was doing. i tried to contain my laughter when he stood back and nodded toward the tablet with a look of overwhelming pride. he studied my face closely and i tried valiently to hide my true reaction. why the little freak had a piss fetish... he had managed to carve quite a good likeness of himself.






http://peesexfreaks.com/peesexfreaks.jpg

i could contain it no longer... my laughter burst forth and his expression turned to indignant fury. how dare i laugh at his passion... before i could react the little squirt (pun intended) reached out and weakly slapped me as high up on my cheek as he could reach. i caught his limp wrist in my hand and easily deflected the best of the blow with the help of It's ring losing only 6 pts of power.
when i let go he hurriedly scuttered underneath a rock clutching Albob's wig to his face and trying, it seemed, not to cry.

126pts.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

I"m totally lost   I'm not really interested in pee'ing on people.  How many points do I need to take RockGazer out on a date


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

u have to pee on her first.  and since you already said you have no interest in that...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

dating sucks now a days


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

There will be no peeing on me or else.






and i have a pic that will make you rip your own eyeballs out and throw them in a fire...


----------



## Titanya (Dec 13, 2004)

Ok i'm not much of a story-teller so I'm just gonna keep it simple..... post one... 10:00:12.... wooot! one porno pistol


----------



## Titanya (Dec 13, 2004)

post two.... 10:01:55..... Donkeypunch!!!!!


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 13, 2004)

First Post .. 42... W00t! Wigged


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 13, 2004)

45- rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 13, 2004)

30 - DVD; what a waste of a wig!


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 13, 2004)

Need to level the playing field a bit more 
Ill use my rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack on Maniclion!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

damn. bad news. i missed something on mino's pic. something important what was it???? it haunted me.... i went back and read the part in my training manual that covered traumatic visual shock. shit! Chain Link! I had shot him with a piss missile. a missle i was in illegal possession of. mino's pic so disrupts the visual ability that you are limited as to your movements for the rest of that day.  a serious problem but one i had to face. the only way to restore my honor was to restore the 40pts to him that i had taken unjustly. finding his radio frequency was easy, getting him to believe it wasn't a trick was harder. he demanded i meet him on his ground and without any weapons at my disposal. easy enough as i had no weapons the feeling was one i did not relish...






i won't go into detail but at the end of our meeting his health had been restored 40 points and he had revealed the location of weapons i had thought long lost.


----------



## Titanya (Dec 13, 2004)

Crono insists that I shouldn't be lame... so here is my narrative....

Titanya stood staring at the motionless body of the brazilian blue bunny that now lay on the floor drenched in a puddle of steaming vomit. She knew it was not dead... only stunned at having been hit with the full force of the potent puke missle. The creature was lucky she was feeling merciful today. Tit had set out to avenge her lover Crono, who she had feared dead only moments before. Fortunately the two piss missles that Vieope had fired at him had both been duds and Crono had been spared. Tit decided she would let the bunny live.... for now at least. After all, she had bigger enemys to worry about. 

Rockgazer..... that sharp shooting laura craft imitating angelina idolizing conan reading game playing evil bitch... she was far too crafty for her own good. If Tit wanted to win this game then the girl needed to be taken care of quickly. She knew exactly where to find her. There was a certain cave Tit knew she was fond of and she would be very easy to deal with there. She found her quickly enough, Rock and Chain were both inside the cave engaging in some unholy indescribeable repulsive act. Titanya donkeypunched them both before they even knew what hit them costing them 10 pts each. On her way out she smacked Rock with a porno pistol for another 8pts. Somebody definately had to teach this girl a lesson....


----------



## Titanya (Dec 13, 2004)

12:02:14 first post.... creatine


----------



## Titanya (Dec 13, 2004)

12:03:06.... nothing


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

108 pts no weapons no supplies and a score of well scores to settle.

38, nothing damn. 16wtf It's ring? again? hmmmm makes you wonder.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

Titanya said:
			
		

> Crono insists that I shouldn't be lame... so here is my narrative....
> 
> Titanya stood staring at the motionless body of the brazilian blue bunny that now lay on the floor drenched in a puddle of steaming vomit. She knew it was not dead... only stunned at having been hit with the full force of the potent puke missle. The creature was lucky she was feeling merciful today. Tit had set out to avenge her lover Crono, who she had feared dead only moments before. Fortunately the two piss missles that Vieope had fired at him had both been duds and Crono had been spared. Tit decided she would let the bunny live.... for now at least. After all, she had bigger enemys to worry about.
> 
> Rockgazer..... that sharp shooting laura craft imitating angelina idolizing conan reading game playing evil bitch... she was far too crafty for her own good. If Tit wanted to win this game then the girl needed to be taken care of quickly. She knew exactly where to find her. There was a certain cave Tit knew she was fond of and she would be very easy to deal with there. She found her quickly enough, Rock and Chain were both inside the cave engaging in some unholy indescribeable repulsive act. Titanya donkeypunched them both before they even knew what hit them costing them 10 pts each. On her way out she smacked Rock with a porno pistol for another 8pts. Somebody definately had to teach this girl a lesson....


lol awesome.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Weapons:
01,03,13,15- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
04,07,18,41- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts
11,57- rockgazer's Ultimate Chaos Conan Axe of Infinite Portals of Destruction, Death, and Puppies +5- attack 1 pnts
05,09,12,28- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts
20,50- shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts
23,43- min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)
51,55- Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each
19,58- MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies- attack 10 pnts, restore 10 pnts of own points
37- maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts
27- dale mabry's doodie launcher- attack 25 pnts
45- rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts
31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts
33- Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds")
49- Titanya's Gaping Vortex- make any player so they can't attack that day 
53- Goalgetter's Fatass Sexchange- swap any two player's points 
56- Crono's Golden Shower (aka Piss Missiles)- attack 40 pnts

Items
42,52,54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts 
16,32,48,57- IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less
02,24,36,44- Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts
26,35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post
00,59- Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Privaleges- Invincible for 1 day (no one can attack you)
39,46- Jodi's Health Tips- restore 15 pnts
06,08,17,21,25,29,30,34,38,40- Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing

Supplements
47- Steroids- Increase an attack +10 pnts
10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts
22- myCATpowerlift's raging hormones- use an attack twice*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

*
Bonecrusher:
Points: 69
Inventory: None

Min0 lee:
Points: 110
Inventory: IT's ring

Chain Link:
Points: 125
Inventory: Creatine

Titanya
Points: 125
Inventory: IT's ring X 2
Creatine

Rockgazer: 
Points: 108
Inventory: IT's ring

Crono:
Points: 85
Inventory: None

Maniclion:
Points: 113
Inventory: None

Vieope:
Points: 121
Inventory: None

Johnnny(?):
Points: 90
Inventory: None

IronTime:
Status: Gay
*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> 108 pts no weapons no supplies and a score of well scores to settle.
> 
> 38, nothing damn. 16wtf It's ring? again? hmmmm makes you wonder.


that's a shame.  I was looking forward to another rockgazer adventure


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

Crono witnessed it all.  My, the cruel acts that were going on between Chain Link and rockgazer were second only to that of min0 lee's dick pic.  It was hidious indeed, short lived and sloppy, and chain link obviously had no idea what the hell he was doing.  Suddenly a new threat approached the cave and had effectively launched an attack.  He recognized the shadowy figure as Titanya, the prostitute he picked up off the street one day and has been following him ever since.  Perhaps this was his chance to get rid of her for good.  No.  There would be time for that later.  She could come in... useful.  She was so obsessed with Crono she would do anything for him... and his huge penis.  

For now, Chain Link was too close for comfort, and given his recent engagement with rockgazer would be way too cocky and much stronger than before- he would become... a super chain link.  Perhaps... a whole chain.  Crono had already seen him use a Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack on maniclion, a technique one can only learn from rock4832.  

Crono summoned all of his energy to prepare his next attack:

12:58:18
-bonecrusher's homing puke missile

12:58:42
-Albob's wig

Crono held off launching his puke missile just yet.  First, he would disguise himself using Albob's wig once more.  

He walked in, and looking hidiously like Albob, everyone granted him two more posts if he'd just leave, stinking up the cave like dead rat.  Crono got two more posts:

12:59:48
- IT's ring

1:00:22
- myCAT's raging hormones

YES!  Crono suddenly recalled his teenage years.  Yes, the boners he got in math class right before being asked to stand up and finish the work on the board.  Yes, the outgrowth of pubes taking over.  The acne, the homework!  The energy allowed Crono to double his puke missiles.  He power- upped launching not one, but two puke missiles Chain Link's way for a total of 8 points.

Crono drops his head in shame


----------



## maniclion (Dec 13, 2004)

Login quick 'bout *16* seconds past 8:22, thought some fools best get to steppin' soon
Lo and behold I find I've lost some points, 
did ChainLink attack me or have I had too many joints?

Check the clock and get *46*, 
Damn I was hopin' to drop the bomb on this bitch.
Feely kinda woozy so I use Jodis tips
Smellin' somethin' funny I'm like "what the fuck is that stench?"
OMG It's the rotten salami Crono's been callin his dick


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

*
Bonecrusher:
Points: 69
Inventory: None

Min0 lee:
Points: 110
Inventory: IT's ring

Chain Link:
Points: 117
Inventory: Creatine

Titanya
Points: 125
Inventory: IT's ring X 2
Creatine

Rockgazer: 
Points: 108
Inventory: IT's ring

Crono:
Points: 85
Inventory: IT's ring

Maniclion:
Points: 128
Inventory: IT's ring

Vieope:
Points: 121
Inventory: None

Johnnny(?):
Points: 90
Inventory: None

IronTime:
Status: Gay
*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

what's up with all the IT rings?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> that's a shame. I was looking forward to another rockgazer adventure


 






writer's block. nah just lazy saga will continue today


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

It was easy to easy to catch up with tit. Her addiction to chrono made her a less than competent opponent. i hid in the darkness and softly moaned "chrono, oh baby. you are sooo huge,oh...." like a moth to flame and blinded by tears the love sick fool was mine. hmmm this will put her off my trail for a bit. hahaha.






i hope it's chrono that finds her, a cheap thrill to repay him for not turning his weapon on me when tit left the cave. in this era he looked himself not the pathetic neanderthal Albob's niche in time turned everyone into. perhaps it would be worthwhile to stick around and watch the dramatic inevitable rescue, they do make a cute couple. alas no time weapons to find and a strategy plan to put in action.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

OMG


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke. like a hot summer breeze he swept back into my life. if once in every persons life they found the perfect lover luke had been mine. hmmmm could i shoot him if i had to? i doubted it and prayed i wouldn't have to decide....


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

nearly 12 hours until it'd be safe to venture out in search of supplies. 12 hours to wonder why Luke was in town. did he have a part in this? who would have hired him? were our goals the same? or were we this time on opposite sides? trusting him had came easy during our 1st mission together. our lives depended on each other then and learning to read even one anothers change in breathing had led to an intimacy neither of us had anticipated. a firey passion that once unleashed was almost impossible to control. damn is this water too hot or is it me?






why was he here? was he to be yet another player in this unfolding drama?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

I think it's RG that's hot


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

*I LIKE* this thread


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

hmmmm 12:19am it's far too quiet here. something is not right. at 12:22:45 i find a *rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack* *with an attack power of 22.* sweet but i need to be cautious. a slight stir of the wind and a loose hair comes across my neck causing a shudder. i know there are too many people out there tonight who would rather a blade than hair cross my flesh. an echo of a childhood game. an icicle drawn slowly across an opponents throat. the trickle of melted water feeling like a rivulet of fresh blood in our imagination. the silence around me thunders and i step silently out of the shadows 12:36:37 i find a *maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack* *attack power 14.* hmmm could be useful. i know a few worms that need to be wacked back into the soil they had the audacity to rise from. which force needed weakening the most? i knew tit had two It's ring healing charms but still it seemed like taking her out would be wise. merely a fly in the ointment but she protects chrono who has the brains to be a real threat. but to attack her while she was tied up and helpless... i had hoped chrono had freed her by now but doubted it. i had even heard him call her a prostitute once... what if someone more sinister than chrono came across her tied up and vulnerable. she had looked pitiful, drawn by love into a scenario she didn't belong in. a lovers heart in a place love had no business. call it a mercy killing then i had to go back.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

108 pts
It's ring
pink worm attack
anime geek attack


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

hmmm what have we here. seems he remembered my little hideout. hope he's remembered more than that. my little date with tit will have to wait... something far more tasty has come up.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 15, 2004)

First Post 10:04:25


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 15, 2004)

Second Post 10:07:51


----------



## Shae (Dec 15, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

>


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 15, 2004)

Log in 58 sec's. 

 I'm up by 10 points and am attacking Manic cuz he is highest in points (and high on life).


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 15, 2004)

second time was 38 ... fuging useless DVD.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 15, 2004)

Crono heard the muffled screams of Titanya off in the distance.  Even though he denied it, in truth Crono cared alot about the obsessed prostitute.  He would have to go save her.  
Crono raced to the cave the noises were coming from.  But to do so he would have to run through open terain, making himself an easy target.  Suddenly dale mabry, the creator of the doodie launcher, came swinging to the oldies in pink shorts and an afro straight at Crono.  Crono quickly dodged the gay assault, but fell straight in the path of Johnnny, who had just acquired Luke's DonkeyPunch and a DVD under his arm.  This was it, Crono was one tempting, vulnerable target, and no man in this battle would give up the oppurtunity to strike him down when he had no defense... However it would seem that Johnnny, new to the warfare, wasn't sure how to execute an attack!  Crono took advantage, and duck and rolled into the cave. 
It would seem the cave was larger than he previously believed.  He followed the tunnels that echoed Tit's cries for help.  He found her, untied her, took her in his arms, and made sweet, passionate love to her.
Two minutes later Tit could be seen leaving the cave with her hair a mess and a smile on her face, presumably going to go make Crono a sandwich for his hard work.  
Crono remained in the cave.  He heard moaning coming from an adjacent room.  He followed it, it would seem he was not the only one getting lucky in the cave.  He went exploring the cave, armed with:
2:57:55- Luke's Donkeypunch


Someone had started a campfire in a room, rolled out blankets, and were also making love!  From the silhouette that the fire portrayed, one seemed to be a beautiful woman with large, swelling breasts.  Lying on his back beneath her was a strong, muscular- and lucky SOB- man.  
Of course!  It must be rockgazer and that mysterious, silent man Luke!  Luke made Crono unconfortable.  He existed in this war, even developed some of the warfare, but he seemed to lie nuetral in his position.  Nuetrality can be swayed either way, and he seemed to have other intentions, and therefore he posed all too much a threat.  Rockgazer is one of the most deadly members of this war.  This was Crono's perfect oppurtunity- to attack them both while they're both ass naked and crouched over in each other's arms.  How great it would be to hit Luke with his own weapon.  Crono would attack now!

Crono leaped around the corner, and launched two donkey punches!  One at rockgazer and one at luuuuuk... No!  At Chain Link and Maniclion!  

Indeed, it had been Chain Link and Maniclion making love in the cave the whole time!  The fire had exagerated maniclion's giant man boob's, mistaking him for rockgazer, and it had stretched chain link's scrawny appearance into that of a buff man, one could assume was Luke.  

oh well, *donkey punch Chain Link and maniclion for 10 points each*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 15, 2004)

3:04:59
Prince's moderator power's

I'll save it for now


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 15, 2004)

on to page 6


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Weapons:
01,03,13,15- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
04,07,18,41- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts
11,57- rockgazer's Ultimate Chaos Conan Axe of Infinite Portals of Destruction, Death, and Puppies +5- attack 1 pnts
05,09,12,28- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts
20,50- shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts
23,43- min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)
51,55- Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each
19,58- MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies- attack 10 pnts, restore 10 pnts of own points
37- maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts
27- dale mabry's doodie launcher- attack 25 pnts
45- rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts
31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts
33- Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds")
49- Titanya's Gaping Vortex- make any player so they can't attack that day 
53- Goalgetter's Fatass Sexchange- swap any two player's points 
56- Crono's Golden Shower (aka Piss Missiles)- attack 40 pnts

Items
42,52,54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts 
16,32,48,57- IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less
02,24,36,44- Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts
26,35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post
00,59- Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Privaleges- Invincible for 1 day (no one can attack you)
39,46- Jodi's Health Tips- restore 15 pnts
06,08,17,21,25,29,30,34,38,40- Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing

Supplements
47- Steroids- Increase an attack +10 pnts
10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts
22- myCATpowerlift's raging hormones- use an attack twice*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 15, 2004)

*
Bonecrusher:
Points: 79
Inventory: None

Min0 lee:
Points: 110
Inventory: IT's ring

Chain Link:
Points: 107
Inventory: Creatine

Titanya
Points: 125
Inventory: IT's ring X 2
Creatine

Rockgazer: 
Points: 108
Inventory: IT's ring
Weapons: pink worm attack
anime geek attack

Crono:
Points: 85
Inventory: IT's ring
Prince's Mod Powers

Maniclion:
Points: 108
Inventory: IT's ring

Vieope:
Points: 121
Inventory: None

Johnnny:
Points: 90
Inventory: None
Weapons: Luke's DonkeyPunch

Luke:
Status: Gay

*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

4:08 pm. there was no hope now that tit would still be in the cave. i had missed my chance at an easy shot at her but it had been worth it. luke and i had made love all night. passion sated just to rise again. he had forgotten nothing. he remembered how i loved him to kiss and lick the back of my neck as he took me from behind.... remembered... it all. my skin felt known, possessed, mastered by his touch. and it was wonderful to have once again felt all of him that i had not forgotten. his taste still on my breath made me smile as I heard him sit up behind me.
"Join me in a shower?" i asked rolling towards him.




 
"In a minute.... or an hour... come here." and I was under him again yearning for the familiar fullness. searching his dark eyes for answers while my body melted beneath him obscuring the questions...until all that remained was that i belonged to him.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

i woke to a nightmare. chrono and tit were at my door... naked.



 
i fought back my laughter and slipped from the bed. i needed a hot shower and to meditate before tonight's excursion.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

second post :47

*47- Steroids- Increase an attack +10 pnts*

Damn, what are these going to do to my sex drive   is this a test cycle?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 15, 2004)

i just found this, and its very complicated, but thanks for making an item have my name


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 15, 2004)

first post
19- Maxmirkins Pubic apologies
so i get +10 att points and heal 10 more? im not hurt, so do i get more health or stay the same?


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 15, 2004)

I am a cyborg. I was made to follow orders. I have no emotion and will show no mercy.

Target = Titanya
ChainLink

Weapon=Donkeypunch


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 15, 2004)

2nd post
45-rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts

I shoot min0 lee!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

i achieved a perfect calm before leaving my hideout. i had noted luke watching my moves as i prepared to leave and i believe he will be in the shadows tonight covering my back. i still feel tit needs to be taken out. her and chrono will no doubt go to the lake where i first saw them.






those two never could keep their hands off each other and now that he rescued her from danger their hormones would be raging even more. 

my hunch was right they were there.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

second post :42.

*42,52,54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts *


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

it was dark when i arrived of course. the star- crossed lovers must have abandoned their weapons on the shore if they'd had any. they remained unaware of me totally until tit felt manics pink worm wack attack. it's ring deadened the impact but she lost 4 points. then i let go with the anime geek attack. she flew backwards as she absorbed the whole 22 pt impact. damn she must have lost her 2nd it's ring...




it was comforting feeling luke fall in place behind me as i turned and made a clean getaway to the treeline.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

Using my wig...

1- :51 

Lukes donkey punch.

I'm using my punch on Chono(-10 points), and my punch and steroids on TIT (- 20 points)


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

Using my wig 

2 :56 

*56- Crono's Golden Shower (aka Piss Missiles)- attack 40 pnts*

Sorry, Tit But I'm gonn piss on you (-40points)

I've got 125points I think.  I doubt, for long though.


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 15, 2004)

27 - doodie launcher. +Creatine
On Johnnny for 30!


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 15, 2004)

2 - protien shake, Ill take that now  +10 pnts  Kill the cyborg, hes after John Connor! Wait.. if hes not after us, who gives a crap. Apocaplypse wont come till after we're dead anyways, right? Plus, the cyborg is modeled after our idol, we cant hurt him!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

okay chain did you hurt the cyborg or decide not to?


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 15, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> first post
> 19- Maxmirkins Pubic apologies
> so i get +10 att points and heal 10 more? im not hurt, so do i get more health or stay the same?


no u attack somebody for 10 and then heal yourself for 10

(btw, I got this game from a DBZ board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Titanya (Dec 15, 2004)

post 1
11:46:56
Crono's Golden Shower

post 2
11:47:21
Stupid DVD


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 15, 2004)

*
Bonecrusher:
Points: 79
Inventory: None

Min0 lee:
Points: 88
Inventory: IT's ring

Chain Link:
Points: 107
Inventory: None

Titanya
Points: 39
Inventory: Creatine
Weapons: Crono's Golden Shower

Rockgazer: 
Points: 108
Inventory: IT's ring

Crono:
Points: 75
Inventory: IT's ring
Prince's Mod Powers

Maniclion:
Points: 108
Inventory: IT's ring

Vieope:
Points: 121
Inventory: None

Johnnny:
Points: 60
Inventory: None

Luke:
Points: 125
Inventory: None

myCATpowerlifts:
Points: 125
Inventory: None
Weapons: MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies
*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

12:00:37, 12:01:35, 12:02:59 whhh hooo.


----------



## Titanya (Dec 15, 2004)

It's the dead of night.... I am lost, confused and alone. My idiot boyfriend abandoned me because I failed to make him a sandwhich correctly. He still insists that Miracle Whip tastes completely different from Mayo. Alas... the insolent fool! When will he learn? Fate has shown me no pitty today... in fact I am barely alive. I have been attacked by countless enemies today, some that I was not even aware existed. It seems that Rockgazer has more allies than even I suspected. Indeed she is cunning... using her fake breasts and her sleezy powers of seduction to lure allies to her cause. The fools... they do not realize how she will betray them all. I am outnumbered but I will not be defeated. Rockgazer... you clever girl... you almost remind me of myself at times. For this reason, I cannot let you live.

Attack on Rockgazer: golden shower enhanced by creatine for 45 pts.


----------



## Titanya (Dec 15, 2004)

12:23:21.... nother fukin DVD

12:24:24... protein shake and I seriously need it


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

Titanya said:
			
		

> It's the dead of night.... I am lost, confused and alone. My idiot boyfriend abandoned me because I failed to make him a sandwhich correctly. He still insists that Miracle Whip tastes completely different from Mayo. Alas... the insolent fool! When will he learn? Fate has shown me no pitty today... in fact I am barely alive. I have been attacked by countless enemies today, some that I was not even aware existed. It seems that Rockgazer has more allies than even I suspected. Indeed she is cunning... using her fake breasts and her sleezy powers of seduction to lure allies to her cause. The fools... they do not realize how she will betray them all. I am outnumbered but I will not be defeated. Rockgazer... you clever girl... you almost remind me of myself at times. For this reason, I cannot let you live.
> 
> Attack on Rockgazer: golden shower enhanced by creatine for 45 pts.


sorry i'm invincible today i got a 59


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

*

*




*never underestimate the power of a woman. my plan was falling into place. even fate seemed to be on my side. Luke had powers that came from beyond this realm and somehow his presence always protected me like a mystic cloud. *

*tit, as predicted, attacked blindly. maybe with her strength so seriously depleted her fear was making her even more careless than her love for chrono made her. would he bare his throat for her like she so willingly did for him? time would tell.*


*as for me i had a date with luke. another impossible to find retreat. he was packing as i arrived , i loved to watch him... so handsome, so darkly mysterious and yet open to all my heart implored. or my body.... taking me in his arms he lifted my legs and wrapped them around his waist as he backed me against the wall... his mouth on mine urgent, his touch a tender promise of the night to come.*

*118 points (used MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post)*


*37- maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts*

*26,35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post (used)*


*00,59- Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Privaleges- Invincible for 1 day (no one can attack you)*


*It's ring*


----------



## Titanya (Dec 15, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sorry i'm invincible today i got a 59



im exploiting your negligence... you never activated it ..... well.... now you just did.... but i attacked first


----------



## Titanya (Dec 15, 2004)

i think ill go ahead and use my protein shake now


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

Titanya said:
			
		

> im exploiting your negligence... you never activated it ..... well.... now you just did.... but i attacked first


good try but total bs


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 15, 2004)

Prince's mod powers, like all great power comes great responcibility.  -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's listed as an item and has to be stated as being used.  For instance, I have one but I'm saving it in my inventory.  I woulda listed it as "Status" if it were in effect

Don't hate me, I didn't make the rules





if you still don't agree then we'll just give tit her move back and she can use it elsewhere


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

show me where exactly it says announce i am using it activating it whatever...


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 15, 2004)

it's not stated, but that is why I added this:

"It's a good idea to narrate what you're doing, so if you're storing an item it's good to say it just so we can all keep up."

this applies for using an item as well. 

the only way to make everyone happy is to assume that from 12:03 AM Thursday to 12:03 AM Friday it was activated, and give tit her move back from lack of her understanding the going ons.  Besides, it's all in good fun


she's almost dead anyway


----------



## Titanya (Dec 15, 2004)

look I'm sorry I didn't want this to be an issue lets just fuk it all and pretend it didnt happen otherwise everyone will think your playing favorites... i lose my attack for making a mistake so whatever... lets just play and have fun


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

sucks to be you cuz um she can just say no...  i had no idea i had to say i was activating my ability to not be shot n common sense would say after the attacks made on tit prior to my recieving the 59 and my whhhh hooo at getting it and the amount of times i told Luke we are SO dead i was indeed counting on it being active.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

no keep the pee missle i used 1 i wasn't supposed to have n then just gave chain link the points back. i didn't realize i had missed a turn for seeing the mino pic....


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 15, 2004)

it's not like we're playing strictly by the rules anyway:

"You must use the attacks right after your second post, right after you get them!"

and people have been storing weapons since the beginning


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

ps i found some animations we could use for a couple of weapons, guess what goes with what

















actually the 1st one is called glory hole but i was thinking gaping vortex.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

n btw for making shae's dvd not count for anything, i manic pink worm wack to crono. you don't even want to know the pics i found for that.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 15, 2004)

good finds


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

now i want to find ones for the other attacks.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

or
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

a long day. too long. seconds from sleep i pull Luke's arms around me and nestle into his chest. his power is a color... blue, the thought comes and goes like the feathery touch of a dream. i am completely safe, free to surrender and i do.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

First post :51 

*51,55- Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each*


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

second post :39

*39,46- Jodi's Health Tips- restore 15 pnts*

I'm gonna punch Tit and Chrono. (-10points each)

And I"m going to give my health tips to RG


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> And I"m going to give my health tips to RG


 

hmmm is this allowed? it could make things more interesting.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmmm is this allowed? it could make things more interesting.


Hey, if you can piss on people


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

Another 8 hours and it'll be time to face the fire. last night's attacks on tit won't be easily forgotten and i now have allies to protect as well as myself. i feel more than Luke's body penetrate me now when we make love. he is trying to share his power. he is the only man who has ever made me feel that surrendering to my emotions does not come with a weakening within myself. he is more than he appears to be.








where do his powers come from? can he actually make me stronger with them? protect me?


RG69. 133points.
It's ring.
Invincible until 12:03:59 am friday.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 16, 2004)

referee has been called to the field.  

They discuss... 

Referee calls...

*Legal.  Players can share items!*

RG's right, it'll mix things up a bit


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have to go to work, won't be home till 1 am so I'm gonna go ahead and get my posts in:

4:30:41
*Bonecrusher's Puke missile- attack 4 points*

4:31:44
*Protein Shake- restore 10 points*

*I attack Luke for 4.  *


tit gets my protein shake, she needs it more than I do.  Besides, I'm full off sandwich


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

points = 121


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2004)

:04
:28

*04,07,18,41- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts
*_Boom, all over Cronos face._
*05,09,12,28- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts*
_Splat, all over Johnnny.
_


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 16, 2004)

19 - Max Mirkins pubic appologies on Johnnny, 10 pnts dmg, and +10 Pnts me! go me!


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 16, 2004)

6 - a'notha friggen DVD.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 16, 2004)

37- maniclion's pink worm wacking

- attack 14 pnts target Titanya

11:26:42


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

12:18:31

*31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts* target tit.

damn i should have been here sooner that was careless. i had hoped to find another protective charm before my invincibility wore off. lust a sin? i doubted that but it's one hell of a distraction. i had gone soft on tit last nite and turned my weapon on crono. she must be dead now but i am wondering.... crono is wickedly clever, could he re-animate her? she wouldn't be the 1st undead i had faced.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

we came across crono quite by accident. may have missed him altogether if it weren't for the yelp he'd let out. he had zipped in haste after urinating against a wall and caught several pubic hairs if not his enormous penis in his zipper. my weapon wasn't a potent one but i still felt a twinge of guilt using it on him after the day he'd had. my guilt was quickly set aside however when i recalled that he had given tit her nickname because he had thought a tragic accident she had suffered soon after they met was hilarious.



 
if he did bring her back to this world from beyond i hoped she'd be a bit more sinister. let him fetch her sandwiches. yes i would let go of my guilt and see crono brought down.
12:19:58 

*58- MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies- attack 10 pnts, restore 10 pnts of own points *target crono


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

First post :13
Second Post :15

inventory: [*01,03,13,15- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts] x 2*

Not a good day


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 17, 2004)

39 - Jodi's health tips - Storing
Inventory: Jody's Health tips


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 17, 2004)

22- myCATpowerlift's raging hormones
And uhh.. since I dont have any attacks.. I guess Ill store that too, lol
Inventory: Jody's Health Tips
Supplements: myCATpowerlift's raging hormones


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

I want to play. 07)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

Wonder what I will get. 44)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts

Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts

I attack Vieope with the Puke missile, and save the protein shake.

PreMier:
Points: 125
Inventory: Protein shake(+10)


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts
> 
> Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts
> 
> ...


great. we need players....


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

yay, P's in.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Inventory: [*01,03,13,15- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts] x 2*

I"ll throw both of my gr81's bites at premier for a (-4points)

Welcome to the game


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

premier no one is being conan or the rock.....  i'm rg69 w lara croft pics luke is luke but w kurtis trent pics johnnny is ahhhnold as the terminator.....


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

Fine, I will be Dorian.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

uh uh uh oh ..... RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

His back is AMAZING


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fine, I will be Dorian.


HOLLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

*33,36,35,45*

*33- Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds") - attack crono*

*02,24,36,44- Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts - **give to Luke*

*26,35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post - use*

*45- rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts - attack crono*

*143 points.*
*It's ring.*


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 17, 2004)

i wanna play.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> i wanna play.


it's easy click your clock on your pc two times. when you see the seconds post that number. do that two times n then look n see what you got n post that then use them. picking a character n writing stories is optional. enjoy. n watch out.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

did some research on another face in this unfolding drama. guy named Dorian Premier. couldn't find any pics of him where he wasn't looking a bit like he enjoyed his own shape a bit too much. a poser. if all he was gonna do was stand around flexing his muscles he'd be an easy target wouldn't even see it coming. and damn he was gonna need some more clothes maybe a gun.... well besides that one...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

lol, that is great


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 17, 2004)

48


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 17, 2004)

58


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

i woke with a start. that dream again. not a surprise tit's blood was fresh on my hands and in my mind. i turned towards Luke and found he was already awake.
"how about a walk on the beach?  " i asked.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke and a high body count always seemed to go together in my nightmares. whenever the odds for me were the worst he was there. i had never felt threatened by him endangered by him but with him came another presensce. a door that remained unpenatrable even to him... i had felt it the other night in that state of mind that opens the subconscience. it was blue. i remembered it clearly now, i had seen a blue mist. the hair on the back of my neck rose. should i fear this? this what though.... an entity? a power source? whatever it was i felt it becoming part of me and with it came strength... protection. 

"c'mon. i need to forget everything and relax a bit." pulling off my top n panties i turned and walked toward the door.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the night was hot and the surf calm and no one took my mind off the world as well as Luke...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

mycat's_warriors ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 18, 2004)

*:34 and :41*
*Inventory: **Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts, ** Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing*

And I thought yesterday was bad.  "Im going to be a nice guy and give out an early christmas present.  Chono, you can have my DVD


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

oooo that's cold


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 18, 2004)

Status: Alive and well, for now. Not quite well rested, but enjoying my time up with RG. 131points

Inventory: Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts

I'm still not used to having somebody around. I'm glad that somebody is RG, though. I've missed her touch, i've missed her soft smooth skin. I'm not completely comfortable. I'm always on edge, always wondering if she's going to try to strangle me while my head is between her thighs. I just hope that, if she does, it won't be because she thinks i' conspire against her. That made me feel that much better when she gave me her shake. I kind've like it this way. I like the wrestling around and playful sexiness that we share at night. The alterness only seems to stop when we completely exhaust eachother and fall asleep tangled


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 18, 2004)

u killed me you bastards



the other day the rabbit chewed up the mouse cord so it won't work and I've been working these past two days so I haven't had time to buy one yet and I haven't been on to post an updated score board.  I'm glad to see some new members, and I'll have that update sometime today once I've got a mouse again   so far I have to Tab my way to Open Chat, Crono's War... etc.  It's quite tedious and there's no way I could do it without a mouse


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm giving crono 25 points and it's ring as a condolence present for tit's death. i always did love Frankenstein...


118 points.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 18, 2004)

I"m also giving Crono 25 points, and attacking him with Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts


Just because i'm weird like that.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

Mino had been conspicuously absent since she shot me. at least i hadn't seen her around. Before Luke there had been Mino. In my late teens my father had grown increasingly uncomfortable with my emerging sexuality. He sent me to a combat training facility in Romania, a facility run by women. Not a man for many miles and Mino had caught my eye immediately. She was a skilled fighter and my training sessions with her were intense. She was beautiful beyond compare but in her hand even beauty was a











weapon. I guess it's normal for women to develop crushes on one another during adolescence. It, i think too, was in part to punish my father for sending me there that I let these feelings grow. I'm not sure when Mino began to realize I desired more from her than training in the art of war. Eventually I came to understand that my desire both amused and frightened her. If I had only known why perhaps I could have kept from hurting her.....


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 18, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>



Why does Lara have Beretta M92Fs!?  The Dualie USPs are so much better, I just wish she would ditch the damned compensators, she doesnt fire near rapidly enough to need them...

 lol


Oh, and post #1 : 46


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 18, 2004)

lol, and 44.. Protien shake and healthtips.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

43 Mino's i see dick pic

58 Max Mirkins pubic apology


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok, Ill join the crowd and give 25 to crono too; and theres a reason.. If I have highest Pnts, Ill become a target  so whats the point? lol Protien Shake and Health tips to Crono, Ill keep the health tips I had from before though.. jeez, I missed yesterdays numbers by half an hour too..


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

New guy in town showed his face quick n disappeared like maybe the heat was a little too much for him. Drove a *Camaro* I'm told, a *super 6* to be exact. hmmmm. Guess I'll call him *6* till I find out what he goes by and here let's leave this little I See pic on his windshield. *Lose 20 points* and *1 post.* welcome to a new nightmare.... no one knows who to trust or where the next attack will come from.


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 18, 2004)

1:08:17

1:15:28

1:16:10

1:21:20


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 19, 2004)

:22 *22- myCATpowerlift's raging hormones- use an attack twice*

*and *

:12 *05,09,12,28- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2004)

took a little stroll through Albob's era the place transformed everyone so I had no idea who it was that attacked me. was he an assasin from my time or just an unlucky bastard from the past?

The portal to Albob's niche in time, for those of you who don't know, is in an underwater cave on the east side of crono's lake. it's nearly impossible to nail the exact year but here is a rough idea



 
mostly it's just one big arena to hone your hand to hand combat skills. like walking into a fantasy painting but without the little reality hitch that keeps the monsters from our modern world doors. while there one did however need to be careful not to lose one's head.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2004)

*37- maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts*

*43- min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1*


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

*:18- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts*

:47- *Steroids- Increase an attack +10 pnts*


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

Status - 106points

Inventory - 

Steroids- Increase an attack _+10 pnts_
Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- _attack 4 pnts_
myCATpowerlift's raging hormones- _use an attack twice_
Premier's animal sex porno pistol- _attack 8 pnts_


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

bring some of those hormones over here


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

Yes miss


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

damn that was fast. your good


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> damn that was fast. your good


Well, i've been waiting for you to ask for a long time.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

7 and 25  ewww a puke missle


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 20, 2004)

First of all, I had several days of scores to add up here so if there's something inaccurate just let me know.

A few rules I wanna re-establish:
*"You must use the attacks right after your second post"*
This isn't a hugging contest.  No storing weapons.  You're supposed to attack people!  It's fine if you don't attack immediately afterwards, but try to do it within that day.  

*"Items can be stored to be used whenever. However, you can only keep up to 3, and must make room before storing another one."*
There is a 3 item limit on storing.  This applies for items, you can store additional supps (actually the limit is 1 supp, but I don't see the need to enforce this)

*"It's a good idea to narrate what you're doing"*
I really need to emphasize this.  This is so that I can keep score, with no score there's no game!  I don't know to add 10 points or put a protein shake in your inventory if you don't tell me.  I will assume that an item is in your inventory and inactive until otherwise noted 

*"As the creator, I reserve the right to add temporary additions just to spice things up, such as new weapons, 3 posts a day, etc. I might go crazy!"*
Starting  Wendesday 12 am and ending Thursday 11:59 pm (so for 2 days- Wendesday and Thursday), a Shae's DVD will allow you, but not force you, to damage yourself between 0-20 points of your choosing AND damage another player for the same value.  Friday 12 am to Saturday 11:59 pm (so for 2 days- Friday and Saturday), a Shae's DVD will allow you, but not force you, to heal yourself between 0-20 points of your choosing AND heal another player for the same value.  Starting Sunday a Shae's DVD will be once again be worth squat shit.  

*
Bonecrusher:
Points: 79
Inventory: None

Min0 lee:
Points: 88
Inventory: IT's ring

Chain Link:
Points: 117
Inventory: Jodi's health tips 
Supps: myCAT's raging hormones

Titanya
Status: Dead

Rockgazer: 
Points: 118
Inventory: None
Weapons: MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies
min0 lee's dick pic
Bonecrusher's puke missile
Supps: myCAT's raging hormones

Crono:
Points: 105
Inventory: Prince's Mod Powers
Protein Shake
Jodi's Health Tips
IT's ring

Maniclion:
Points: 108
Inventory: IT's ring

Vieope:
Points: 117
Inventory: None

Johnnny:
Points: 42
Inventory: Creatine
Weapons: Premier's porno pistol
shutupntra1n's bitchslap

Luke:
Points: 106
Inventory: None
Weapons: Premier's porno pistol
Bonecrusher's puke missiles
Supps: myCAT's raging hormones
steroids

myCATpowerlifts:
Points: 125
Inventory: None
Weapons: MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies

Premier: 
Points: 121
Inventory: Protein Shake

camarosuper:
Points: 115
Inventory: None
Weapons: MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies
*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 20, 2004)

*Weapons:
01,03,13,15- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
04,07,18,41- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts
11,57- rockgazer's Ultimate Chaos Conan Axe of Infinite Portals of Destruction, Death, and Puppies +5- attack 1 pnts
05,09,12,28- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts
20,50- shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts
23,43- min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)
51,55- Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each
19,58- MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies- attack 10 pnts, restore 10 pnts of own points
37- maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts
27- dale mabry's doodie launcher- attack 25 pnts
45- rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts
31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts
33- Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds")
49- Titanya's Gaping Vortex- make any player so they can't attack that day 
53- Goalgetter's Fatass Sexchange- swap any two player's points 
56- Crono's Golden Shower (aka Piss Missiles)- attack 40 pnts

Items
42,52,54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts 
16,32,48,57- IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less
02,24,36,44- Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts
26,35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post
00,59- Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Privaleges- Invincible for 1 day (no one can attack you)
39,46- Jodi's Health Tips- restore 15 pnts
06,08,17,21,25,29,30,34,38,40- Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing

Supplements
47- Steroids- Increase an attack +10 pnts
10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts
22- myCATpowerlift's raging hormones- use an attack twice*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 20, 2004)

I am going to use my Prince's mod powers, active until 2:40 am Wendesday


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2004)

i am shooting Vieope with mino's pic because i can't figure this out ....."Estamos todos condenados à eterna liberdade." lose 20 points and 1 post

using max's pubic apology on my cat just because he has too many points... lose 10 points. restore 10 pts to me.

giving johnnny bonecrushers puke missle cuz it is gross, he's a good little cyborg and is nearly dead.

hitting manic with his own pink worm attack to entice him to play more fiercely and because it was fun the last time we battled. especially the end... lose 14 pts.

RG69 128 points. and raging hormones. no kidding


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

*:35 and :45*

*rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts*
*and *
*MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post*
*and*
*:06*
*Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing*

*Luke:*
*Points: 106*
*Inventory: None*
*Weapons: Premier's porno pistol*
*Bonecrusher's puke missiles*
*Supps: myCAT's raging hormones*
*steroids*

*I'm going to just shoot everything i've got at Vieope*

*Premier's porno pistol (-8 points)*
*Bonecrusher's puke missiles (-4 points) *
*Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing*
*rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- (- 22) pnts*
*Steroids (-10 points)*

*That's -44 points*

*And I'll use myCats hormones so, multiply that by two. ( -88 points )*


*And I guess I may as well use the health tips on myself*

*Status - 116points.*
*inventory and weapons... none.*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2004)

oooo that's cold i just wanted to wake him up not rip his ears off.....


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 21, 2004)

sorry luke, myCAT only works for one attack, not a whole freakin' barrage


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

That's minus 66 points then.


22 (x 2) + (8 (+10)) +4 = 66


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

45)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

Post 16)


----------



## Var (Dec 21, 2004)

This is some strange shit!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

45- rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts


16- IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less

I attack Johnnny (-22)  And I store IT's ring.

Premier: 
Points: 121
Inventory: Protein Shake
IT's ring


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2004)

40 and 46 shae's dvd damage myself? i did that last nite.... what i cut my nails  and jodis health tips plus 15 points...

damaging Var 15 points to try and get him to play and restoring the 15 i damage myself with the health tips....


RG69 128 points and still storing raging hormones. thanks for them btw but i meant for Luke to bring his own hormones.... nevermind


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2004)

Mino? where are you?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 22, 2004)

luke and i had made love all night, again, as always when we were together. i felt now closer to him then ever before but still more aware of his unease. i knew he worried that he was a danger to me but i too felt that he somehow feared me. his eyes would reveal all too often a question. what was it? 



 
did he think i blamed him for mino's desire to see me undone? he couldn't have known and why would i blame him for loving me enough to see that it ended between her and i before i could not turn back. i had been so young naive totally under her spell. i still remembered the look of horror on his face when he burst into the room and the raw anger and feeling of betrayal i saw on Mino's face when she saw my undisguised reaction to what she had been trying so desperately to tell me.



 
if i had been older more aware of the world less sheltered.... but nothing could turn back time and repair the wound she felt. and no luke was not to blame for only loving me and wanting me to leave with him.... his timing was tragic but .... i loved him . he had nothing to fear.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

:33 *Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds")*

and

:43*min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)*

*and *

*:56 Crono's Golden Shower (aka Piss Missiles)- attack 40 pnts (YAY!)*

I"m going to shoot Premeir with the butt plug and the pic (-35 points and lose a post)
and i'll hold onto the golden shower


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Nah, screw it.  I'll piss on premier too!  (-40 points)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

04)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

:04 Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts

Attack Luke -4

Premier: 
Points: 121
Inventory: Protein Shake
IT's ring

Lukes attacks take -75.. the ring reduces that to -65, leaving me at 56pts.  Use protein shake to go to 66pts.  

*Premier: 
Points: 66
Inventory: nada*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 22, 2004)

*31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts*

*35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post*

*54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts *

*50- shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts*

*41- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 22, 2004)

*hitting mino w bunny stampede because where the hell is she and finding that pic was not easy lose 30 points *

*manic w snt's bitchslap cuz he isn't playing either lose 16 points*

*giving my health tips to tit cuz at least she played the game n i'm tired of waiting for crono to revive her. guess she fucked up another sandwich or made him wash her panties again. 10 points.*

*puke missle on crono -4pts unless he still has immunity in which case i give him the weapon.*

*RG69 raging hormones and 128 points.*


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

32)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

48)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

Lame..
32,48,- IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less

Premier: 
Points: 66
Inventory: IT ring X2


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2004)

i will be back I promise  

the damn rabbit just chewed through his second mouse cord... 

btw, I don't think I'm gonna bring tit back.  She's busy this time of year and it's just not fair, she's dead after all.  I will give back the points I got too, I want you all to have a chance as well 

even if I die I'm still gonna post a score board and stuff, it's fun to see what all yall come up with


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2004)

you guys are just busy reading about that silly elf.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2004)

conan is gonna kick his pansy little ass


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2004)

Crono had prepared a seance for his beloved Titanya.  Perhaps with the donations from the sympathizing rockgazer, chain link, and luke he could bring her back.  

In a circle along the ground he placed vials labeled with the three assassines' life points, and his remaining healing items such as IT's ring, Jodi's health tips, and a protein shake.

It had been many days since Crono had participated in the war.  He was held captive by a bunny with a hatred for mouse cords.  But now he was back, and ready to bring his love back with him.

The seance went as planned.  Lights flickered, vials bubbled, protein shakes changed from Chocolate to Strawberry to Vanilla... hmm, vanilla.  Vanilla would hit the spot right now.  Yeah... vanilla.

As Titanya's form slowly finally began to take shape, she prepared to take the one step neccisary to once again be brought back to the material plane.  Yes, Just one more moment.  But that vanilla... it looks good... 

Crono grabbed the protein shake and restored 10 points, sending Titanya back into the endless void that probably rest between her legs in the first place... all for 10 points.  

The vials burst and returned to their corresponding player, 25 back to rockgazer, 25 to chain link, and 21 back to luke for being a little bitch and hitting Crono.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2004)

fine no sandwich for you! (n btw miracle whip and mayo are NOT interchangeable one is food the other sickening sweet one is gross.)


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2004)

Starting  Wendesday 12 am and ending Thursday 11:59 pm (so for 2 days- Wendesday and Thursday), a Shae's DVD will allow you, but not force you, to damage yourself between 0-20 points of your choosing AND damage another player for the same value.  Friday 12 am to Saturday 11:59 pm (so for 2 days- Friday and Saturday), a Shae's DVD will allow you, but not force you, to heal yourself between 0-20 points of your choosing AND heal another player for the same value.  Starting Sunday a Shae's DVD will be once again be worth squat shit.  

*
Bonecrusher:
Points: 79
Inventory: None

Min0 lee:
Points: 48
Inventory: None

Chain Link:
Points: 142
Inventory: Jodi's health tips 
Supps: myCAT's raging hormones

Titanya
Status: Dead

Rockgazer: 
Points: 153
Inventory: Jodi's Health Tips
Supps: myCAT's raging hormones

Crono:
Points: 40
Inventory:
Jodi's Health Tips
IT's ring

Maniclion:
Points: 88
Inventory:  None

Vieope:
Points: 51
Inventory: None

Johnnny:
Points: 20
Inventory: Creatine
Weapons: Premier's porno pistol
shutupntra1n's bitchslap
Bonecrusher's puke missiles

Luke:
Points: 133
Inventory: None

myCATpowerlifts:
Points: 115
Inventory: None
Weapons: MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies

Premier: 
Points: 66
Inventory: IT's ring X 2

camarosuper:
Points: 115
Inventory: None
Weapons: MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies

Var:
Points: 110
Inventory: None
*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Weapons:
01,03,13,15- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
04,07,18,41- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts
11,57- rockgazer's Ultimate Chaos Conan Axe of Infinite Portals of Destruction, Death, and Puppies +5- attack 1 pnts
05,09,12,28- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts
20,50- shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts
23,43- min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)
51,55- Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each
19,58- MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies- attack 10 pnts, restore 10 pnts of own points
37- maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts
27- dale mabry's doodie launcher- attack 25 pnts
45- rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts
31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts
33- Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds")
49- Titanya's Gaping Vortex- make any player so they can't attack that day 
53- Goalgetter's Fatass Sexchange- swap any two player's points 
56- Crono's Golden Shower (aka Piss Missiles)- attack 40 pnts

Items
42,52,54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts 
16,32,48,57- IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less
02,24,36,44- Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts
26,35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post
00,59- Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Privaleges- Invincible for 1 day (no one can attack you)
39,46- Jodi's Health Tips- restore 15 pnts
06,08,17,21,25,29,30,34,38,40- Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing

Supplements
47- Steroids- Increase an attack +10 pnts
10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts
22- myCATpowerlift's raging hormones- use an attack twice*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2004)

and miracle whip


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2004)

and I use jodi's health tips +15


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2004)

9:15:34
DVD- I'm not do anything with it

9:16:17
another DVD- again, I'm not gonna use it


----------



## Vieope (Dec 23, 2004)

_Sorry for not playing.  _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 23, 2004)

:23  *min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player*

*I"m going to shoot johnny  (-20points)*

*:16 IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less  *
*(Active)



*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2004)

36
protein shake
I'll use it now

and 
05
premier's porno pistol

I attack gazey with porn 
- 8


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2004)

damn i've been porned! and i liked that outfit. crono is such a perv.
o ouch yawn i _almost_ need to use my health tips.... 



148 points raging hormones and storing jodi's health tips


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2004)

I realize that if I wish to stand a chance in this war I need to throw away my good burger and reveal my actual avatar once again


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2004)

nothing felt at the same time so near danger and yet so near heaven as sleeping in Luke's arms. there was no denying that the force he harbored was not of this world. my imagination danced with impossibilites and even my dreams reflected the intoxicating mystery that he brought into my life...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

:46 *39,46- Jodi's Health Tips- restore 15 pnts*

Gonna use that right now.

:30 *Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing*

I'll give that to crono for christmas   after I wrap it, of course


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2004)

*21- Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing*
Friday 12 am to Saturday 11:59 pm (so for 2 days- Friday and Saturday), a Shae's DVD will allow you, but not force you, to heal yourself between 0-20 points of your choosing AND heal another player for the same value.* healing me and Luke for 20 points each.*

*31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts *on mino - *30 points*

*giving my health tips to Luke he might need them after last night. up 15 points.*

*168 points and raging hormones*


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

First post- 37


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Second post- 14


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

That gives me-
maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts
10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts

So I attack Johnny with both which will take 19 points away leaving him with 1 point. Am I right?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2004)

04)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2004)

15)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2004)

15- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
04- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts

I attack Johnny with gr81's bite.  Killing him hahaha  Then I will attack Luke with the puke missle.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2004)

Premier: 
Points: 66
Inventory: IT ring X2


*Chrono.. how can someone get ABOVE 100% health??*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice going Jake!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *Chrono.. how can someone get ABOVE 100% health??*


Health is in points, not percentage.  Everybody started with 125 points.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Premier:
> Points: 66
> Inventory: IT ring X2
> 
> ...


Anabolic-Matrix Rx


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2004)

*04,- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts
*

*23, min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That gives me-
> maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts
> 10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts
> 
> So I attack Johnny with both which will take 19 points away leaving him with 1 point. Am I right?


*Luke already killed johnnny* for a yahoo chat chiming violation. 

I'm sorry but i'm going to have to *shoot Premier w mino's i see dick pic for attacking Luke * *and am combining it w raging hormones lose 40 points and 2 posts* 

and i am* shooting Rock4832 with a bonecrushers homing puke* missle because he tried to kill _my_ cyborg after he was already dead. johnnny was a good little cyborg at first, he followed orders nicely and drew a lot of fire that otherwise might have been directed at me ( that strategy paid off )....


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 25, 2004)

:44

And 

:07

*02,24,36,44- Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts*
 and

*Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts*

i'll hit premier with the puke missle.  Eye for an eye


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

HEY CHRONO .... M E R R Y    *C H R I S T M A S!!!! *


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

So that leaves me with 121 points. 

55


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

16

So that gives me-
Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each

And

IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

So I'm attacking Rockgazer and Luke with with Luke's Donkeypunch. So take away 10 points 

*My health- 121 points
Inventory- IT's engagement ring *


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 25, 2004)

_YOU BASTARD_


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 25, 2004)

I'll use my protein shake, so SCREW YOU ROCK


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 25, 2004)

rock comes in with a vengence 

by the way.  

Here's my Christmas gift to everyone that's joined in so far:

*10 points for everybody * that's played up to this point


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2004)

awww thanks


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 25, 2004)

except gazer


just kiddin'


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks Crono! So that puts me at 131 points


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2004)

*41- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts*
*48- IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

Hey, it's after Midnight. I can attach again


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2004)

attacking *Rock4832* w bonecrusher missle -*4*


*168 points* and storing *it's ring.*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

Too bad you didn't whip me RG. That woulda been fun 

That leaves me with *127*

I still have *It's Ring*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2004)

I got a 51, a Luke's donkeypunch

and a 40, DVD

I hit gazer and luke for 10 points each



and I throw my DVD at premier's head for questioning how I distribute points


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Too bad you didn't whip me RG. That woulda been fun
> 
> That leaves me with *127*
> 
> I still have *It's Ring*


be careful what you wish for


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I got a 51, a Luke's donkeypunch
> 
> and a 40, DVD
> 
> ...


oooo no more teeny tiny bikini pics for you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

40


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

and 01


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

That gives me-

*Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing 
gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts*

I'm keeping gr81's bark and bite for now so my inventory is-

*Health- 127
IT's engagement Ring
Gr81's Bark and Bite*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> be careful what you wish for


Oh I'm pretty sure of what I want


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Crono- We need an update of peoples health and who's playing


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Health is in points, not percentage.  Everybody started with 125 points.



No shit?  If 125 is 100%, 125+ is over 100%.  So.. how can someone get above 125points?  It doesnt make sence.  This game sucks.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2004)

we have superhuman powers from Prince's magic powder aka Anabolic-Matrix Rx.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No shit?  If 125 is 100%, 125+ is over 100%.  So.. how can someone get above 125points?  It doesnt make sence.  This game sucks.


cuz it's no fun being dead


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2004)

41
Bonecrusher's Puke Missile- attack 4 points

27
dale's doodie launcher- attack 25 points

BOTH ON LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKE!


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2004)

Everybody gets 10 points for Christmas 

*
Bonecrusher:
Points: 89
Inventory: None

Min0 lee:
Points: 28
Inventory: None

Chain Link:
Points: 152
Inventory: Jodi's health tips 
Supps: myCAT's raging hormones

Titanya
Status: 10

Rockgazer: 
Points: 165
Inventory: Jodi's Health Tips
Supps: myCAT's raging hormones

Crono:
Points: 75
Inventory: IT's ring

Maniclion:
Points: 98
Inventory:  None

Vieope:
Points: 61
Inventory: None

Johnnny
Points: 10

Luke:
Points: 160
Inventory: None

myCATpowerlifts:
Points: 125
Inventory: None
Weapons: MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies

Premier: 
Points: 52
Inventory: None

camarosuper:
Points: 125
Inventory: None
Weapons: MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies

Var:
Points: 120
Inventory: None

rock4832:
Points: 127
Inventory: IT's ring
Weapons: gr81's bark and bite
*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Weapons:
01,03,13,15- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
04,07,18,41- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts
11,57- rockgazer's Ultimate Chaos Conan Axe of Infinite Portals of Destruction, Death, and Puppies +5- attack 1 pnts
05,09,12,28- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts
20,50- shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts
23,43- min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)
51,55- Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each
19,58- MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies- attack 10 pnts, restore 10 pnts of own points
37- maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts
27- dale mabry's doodie launcher- attack 25 pnts
45- rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts
31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts
33- Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds")
49- Titanya's Gaping Vortex- make any player so they can't attack that day 
53- Goalgetter's Fatass Sexchange- swap any two player's points 
56- Crono's Golden Shower (aka Piss Missiles)- attack 40 pnts

Items
42,52,54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts 
16,32,48,57- IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less
02,24,36,44- Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts
26,35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post
00,59- Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Privaleges- Invincible for 1 day (no one can attack you)
39,46- Jodi's Health Tips- restore 15 pnts
06,08,17,21,25,29,30,34,38,40- Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing

Supplements
47- Steroids- Increase an attack +10 pnts
10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts
22- myCATpowerlift's raging hormones- use an attack twice*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Starting Tuesday 12 am and ending at Wendesday 11:59 pm (so during Tuesday and Wendesday):*
_
Landing on an EVEN NUMBER that is an attack will allow you to use that attack twice, either on the same person or multiple people (or in the case of a Luke's Donkeypunch, attack 4 times).  

Landing on an EVEN NUMBER that is an item or supplement will allow you to use that item or supplement twice.

Landing on an ODD NUMBER that is an attack will inflict the damage on you rather than on another person.  

Landing on an ODD NUMBER that is an item or supplement will cause you to post a boobie picture, and you may use the item.  Otherwise you can't use it.   _


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 26, 2004)

rofl... 25 and 29. g'day mates!


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2004)

welcome back chain.  It's hardly competitive, we have people with almost 200 points 

I feel though that the game is lacking boobies so that is where the new rule is implemented.  I promise more boobage in the future.  

I'm still coming up with new ways to keep the rules fresh.  I'm going to have themed character days.  For instance on Rockgazer day you'd have to post a Conan or Lara Croft picture to attack or use an item.  On rock4832 days you have to post a geek anime something or Drizzt pic.  I don't know just yet, but it'll be fun   On Vieope days a blue bunny.  On min0 lee days a... well, I'm sure you can figure that one out. 

(sorry about the whole anime thing rock.  I know that's not even your thing but I stuck you with it cuz I had no one else to put it on :lol.)


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 26, 2004)

rofl, I was just trying to throw you off for that last line (btw, noone knows what we're talking about   ) I figured I was safer disappearing from the game than playing  Whenever I attack people they retaliate


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2004)

you have 152 freaking points and a jodi's health tips, and you're scared?


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 27, 2004)

Pain hurts.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

ah yes boys *pain hurts... that is the bad news... the worse news is* after carefully retracing my movements, attacks, inventory, gifts of life given and then returned... 20 points in christmas gifts,* i actually have 204 points and 2 it's rings.* 

the health tips were given to luke and were actually worth 10 points not 15 and i used the raging hormones during my attack on premier.* the only good news is the weapons i got tonight suck* 

*13- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts*

*28- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts*



of course it is 4:32 am and i reserve the right to not feel stupid if i find out tomorrow during recalculating this i'm wrong but i don't think i am. so *Just Bring It!!*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

i propose a penalty for people who don't play every day sleepers oooh that sounds good. shoot the fuckers  what it's late... okay lose 25 points for days you don't play?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

and you didn't say it would have to be a pic of your own boobs.  no nu uh too late.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

using both my weapons on crono. they'll only hurt a little i promise.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

I thought you attacted me RG?!? You don't want to hurt me anymore?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

Luke was sleeping peacefully when i crawled in beside him. Mmmm, I loved the way he smelled the way he felt. I snuggled close to him and he put his arm around me and pulled me even closer. It had been too long a day and as tired as my body was my mind, i knew, would likely keep me awake. I closed my eyes and just enjoyed the warmth of Luke's body spooned behind me. His body responded to mine even through the veil of sleep and it was not long before the promise of soon falling into an exhausted rest was pressed firm against my bottom. A bit of reciprocal pressure combined with some subtle hip movements and he was awake. His kiss on the back of my neck driving me wild, his hand sliding around my hip and down my belly to find me eager for him.... What world? What war? What existed besides this primal hunger that only he could satisfy? 
"Luke." His name on my breath in my head the name of all the forces of nature of man of desire.... "Luke"...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

crono attacked Luke and Luke protects me?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

This Rock4832 that had come onto the scene was a peculiar advisary. It was like he fed off the violence. It made him happy, stronger. I would have to keep an eye on him. Now where the hell did I put my whips? Had a feeling they were the one weapon that would bring him down. Of course there was always the chance that that was just what he wanted. Suicide by Bitch. Wouldn't be the 1st time.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 27, 2004)

:13 *gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts*


and 

:21 *Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing*


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 27, 2004)

Look out rock, i'm coming for you   

I"m gonna shoot rock with my bark/bite (-2point)


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

51 - Luke's Donkeypunch.... attack 10 pts (Luke and Rockgazer)


59-Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Power -Invincible for one day


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 27, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> * i actually have 204 points and 2 it's rings.*
> 
> the health tips were given to luke and were actually worth 10 points not 15 and i used the raging hormones during my attack on premier


I will update this next score board.  That's too much backtracking for me to verify.  

btw, I read your pm and I did in fact see the peeing on the chicks comment.  I don't know why they keep cutting me out of the pictures though! That's not the ocean in some of those pics, that might just be my doings


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 27, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> 59-Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Power -Invincible for one day


"5. If you fall onto a weapon, item, etc. that includes your name, you are allowed one extra post. Otherwise, if your name is not included in the list, you get one extra post if you fall on Robert DiMaggio. Haha, sucks to be you. "
you get another post 

btw, are you using your mod powers now?

we need to know so we can hit you


----------



## maniclion (Dec 27, 2004)

:31*Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts*

 I unleash the furry little demons on ?????? *MyCatPowerlifts *
:45* rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts  *I completely obliterate *Johninny *putting him at -12


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2004)

I'll give this game a shot. 

Post number 1--> :33

Weapon: Chain Link's butt plug explosion 15pts and chance to post for 3rd time. 

Guess who I'll side with?


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2004)

post number 2--> :10

suppliments: 10 Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2004)

last post (aka my 1st earning0--> :32

weapon: IT's engagement ring.


Stay tuned who I will side with.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

39- Jodis' health tips. Restore 15 pts.

Im a little confused... what is special about being a mod?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

when you activate your mod status no one can attack you for 24 hours


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2004)

She's comming.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

what does it sound like when she comes?


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2004)

When she goes to kick ass or when she has sex?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

sex .


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

this is getting better every day.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

protecting me and Luke with it's rings camaro's attack blocked.

RG69 204 points. need to check Luke's stats i might need to give him some

















points.


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sex .



Got someone to be my Matt Murdock? 

If you don't know him...let me show you:


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

he's no Luke


----------



## Spitfire (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey people

RG How have you been?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

been great and you? going to join our little game?


----------



## Spitfire (Dec 27, 2004)

Ummm, Thats a little more than a little game, wish I had time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> This Rock4832 that had come onto the scene was a peculiar advisary. It was like he fed off the violence. It made him happy, stronger. I would have to keep an eye on him. Now where the hell did I put my whips? Had a feeling they were the one weapon that would bring him down. Of course there was always the chance that that was just what he wanted. Suicide by Bitch. Wouldn't be the 1st time.


Oh whip me baby, that just makes me want it more!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

54 and 33

*Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts 
Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds")*

So that gives me 3 new posts 

13, 38, 01

*gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts

Plus I another gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts in inventory.*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

I'll use all *21 attack points on Luke*. Payback's a bitch, LOL!! 

*My Health- 125
Inventory- IT Ring*


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 27, 2004)

*:51 Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each*

and 

:14  *Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts*


I"ll hit Rock and Camaro,  (-15points each)


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 27, 2004)

I like the way you play this game   Will you play twister with me next?





			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> protecting me and Luke with it's rings camaro's attack blocked.
> 
> RG69 204 points. need to check Luke's stats i might need to give him some
> 
> ...


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I like the way you play this game   Will you play twister with me next?



Come on damn you!!  You know she's gonna say yes!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *:51 Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each*
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Oh your mean!! I'll use IT ring so that's only 5 points damage


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

*My health- 125*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

51 Luke's donkey punch... i have to use it on myself ? okay. "baby c'mere n make it hurt. oooh, that's kinda nice but damn i'm gonna be so weak in the morning... oooo you wanna go again? sure stud i'm ready... harder." -20 points me n a big devil may care grin on my face anyway. 

 The donkey punch is getting more lands than it's ring anyone keeping notes for vegas????

 22 Mycat's raging hormones. x 2 as specified for tuesday and i need to post a titty pic to use it? How's this?









oh c'mon they are helping each other check for lumps.




RG69 184 points and​packing a double dose of raging hormones​like i need that....​


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I like the way you play this game  Will you play twister with me next?








twister would be a good start.


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I like the way you play this game   Will you play twister with me next?





			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> twister would be a good start.


Told ya!


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey guys.  I have to take a short break to see the family and won't be back 'till Thursday.  For the meantime I put rockgazer in charge.  I've given her full game creator privaleges so you better behave  

She's pm'ed me some of her ideas for modifying the game so all I can say is... be afraid, be very afraid 

for today I got a 2:19:21, Shae's DVD
which I can only use by posting a boobie pic







and 2:20:12, premier's porno pistol, attack 8 points  
I get to use this twice, one on rock4832 and one on luke

and don't forget the new rules:

Starting Tuesday 12 am and ending at Wendesday 11:59 pm (so during Tuesday and Wendesday):

Landing on an EVEN NUMBER that is an attack will allow you to use that attack twice, either on the same person or multiple people (or in the case of a Luke's Donkeypunch, attack 4 times). 

Landing on an EVEN NUMBER that is an item or supplement will allow you to use that item or supplement twice.

Landing on an ODD NUMBER that is an attack will inflict the damage on you rather than on another person. 

Landing on an ODD NUMBER that is an item or supplement will cause you to post a boobie picture, and you may use the item. Otherwise you can't use it.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 27, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i propose a penalty for people who don't play every day sleepers oooh that sounds good. shoot the fuckers  what it's late... okay lose 25 points for days you don't play?


I actually stole this game from another board.  At first they had made a rule where every day that you didn't play you lost 2 points.  Then halfway through it was removed because it got too hard to keep track.  Therefore I just never even implimented this one


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

So that puts me at 117  Maybe we should start attacking the girl with over 200 points, LOL!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2004)

*during any one or all of your posts on tuesday and or wednesday you get a one time bonus of 20 points for writing a narrative complete with pics to illustrate your post. it can be dramatic, comedic or even vieopic just aim for entertaining. on thursday we will vote by pm to me no voting for yourself. the person who's narrative was found to be the most entertaining to us all will get another 20 points and be able to invent a weapon with an attack value of 20 points and be the 1st one to use it on friday before it is assigned a numerical code to be drawn as the rest are.*


----------



## Shae (Dec 28, 2004)

I use The Butt Plug Explosion (15pts) and the Creitine increase this attack (+5pts) and I will attack........Vieope. That is -20pts on his score.  (sorry Vieope, you kinda have a low health store and I gotta make it quick and painless.  )


----------



## Shae (Dec 28, 2004)

2nd post --> :59

Weapons: IT's ring (I'll use it as soon as I get clarification on how to use it. )

Iteam: 00,59- Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Privaleges- Invincible for 1 day (no one can attack you) (can I sue this thing now? Or I can't since this is my 2nd post?  )


----------



## Shae (Dec 28, 2004)

The Kingpin left for a while? Well damn! Thought I scared him off.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2004)

shae *it's ring* *is a protective charm *it takes 10points off an attack on you so if someone used a 30 point attack and you use the ring the attack only does 20 points damage.

also *if you have moderator powers no one can attack you for 24 hours. you need to say if you are saving it to use later or your immunity started when you collected the item.*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## Shae (Dec 28, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


What!  I used my 2 posts! You want me to just do a little thing on you and Luke screwing around or what?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2004)

i'm waiting for _anyone_ to play... nobody loves me  ... maybe i do need to fine people for not playing or invent...... ooooh i can build a dungeon.... get playing or else. 

anything shae anything i'm falling asleep here.


----------



## Shae (Dec 28, 2004)

There are plenty of things I am looking foward to in this duel...





Kicking some ass.





Finding some romance...





And intake the debotchery.

I reccon I might need a loud sound system to drown out some noise. 






Dirt Off Your Shoulder/ Lying my way by Jay-Z and Linkin Park
*When I pretend everything is what I want it to be
I look exactly like what you had always wanted to see
When I pretend to forget about the criminal I am
Stealing second after second just 'cause I know I can
But I can't pretend this is the way it'll stay
I'm just trying to bend the truth
I can't pretend I'm who you want me to be
So I'm lying my way from you

If you feelin like a pimp, go and brush your shoulders off
Ladies is pimps too, go and brush your shoulders off
This is crazy baby, don't forget that boy told you
Get, that, dirt off your shoulder*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2004)

so far shae is our winner..... next?


----------



## Shae (Dec 28, 2004)

*Bring me to Life by Evanescence*

how can you see into my eyes like open doors
leading you down into my core
where I???ve become so numb without a soul my spirit sleeping somewhere cold 
until you find it there and lead it back home

(Wake me up)
Wake me up inside
(I can???t wake up)
Wake me up inside
(Save me)
call my name and save me from the dark
(Wake me up)
bid my blood to run
(I can???t wake up)
before I come undone
(Save me)
save me from the nothing I???ve become

now that I know what I???m without
you can't just leave me
breathe into me and make me real
bring me to life

(Wake me up)
Wake me up inside
(I can???t wake up)
Wake me up inside
(Save me)
call my name and save me from the dark
(Wake me up)
bid my blood to run
(I can???t wake up)
before I come undone
(Save me)
save me from the nothing I???ve become

Bring me to life
(I've been living a lie, there's nothing inside)
Bring me to life

frozen inside without your touch without your love darling only you are the life among the dead

all this time I can't believe I couldn't see
kept in the dark but you were there in front of me
I???ve been sleeping a thousand years it seems
got to open my eyes to everything
without a thought without a voice without a soul
don't let me die here
there must be something more
bring me to life

(Wake me up)
Wake me up inside
(I can???t wake up)
Wake me up inside
(Save me)
call my name and save me from the dark
(Wake me up)
bid my blood to run
(I can???t wake up)
before I come undone
(Save me)
save me from the nothing I???ve become

(Bring me to life)
I???ve been living a lie, there???s nothing inside 
(Bring me to life)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

58 and 20

*gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts*

Since they are even I can use them twice. Hmmmmm,,,, who should I attack?


----------



## Shae (Dec 28, 2004)

In the words of The Rock....JUST BRING IT BITCH!  Besides, I have a surprise for anyone who does.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2004)

*Weapons:*
*01,03,13,15- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts*
*04,07,18,41- Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts*
*11,57- rockgazer's Ultimate Chaos Conan Axe of Infinite Portals of Destruction, Death, and Puppies +5- attack 1 pnts*
*05,09,12,28- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts*
*20,50- shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts*
*23,43- min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)*
*51,55- Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each*
*19,58- MaxMirkin's Pubic Apologies- attack 10 pnts, restore 10 pnts of own points*
*37- maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts*
*27- dale mabry's doodie launcher- attack 25 pnts*
*45- rock4832's Super Cool Omega Anime Geek Energy attack- attack 22 pnts*
*31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts*
*33- Chain Link's Butt Plug Explosion- attack 15 pnts, get additional post ("third post #seconds")*
*49- Titanya's Gaping Vortex- make any player so they can't attack that day *
*53- Goalgetter's Fatass Sexchange- swap any two player's points *
*56- Crono's Golden Shower (aka Piss Missiles)- attack 40 pnts*

*Items*
*42,52,54- Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts *
*16,32,48,57- IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less*
*02,24,36,44- Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts*
*26,35- MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post*
*00,59- Robert DiMaggio's Moderator Privaleges- Invincible for 1 day (no one can attack you)*
*39,46- Jodi's Health Tips- restore 15 pnts*
*06,08,17,21,25,29,30,34,38,40- Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing*

*Supplements*
*47- Steroids- Increase an attack +10 pnts*
*10,14- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts*
*22- myCATpowerlift's raging hormones- use an attack twice*

*Starting Tuesday 12 am and ending at Wendesday 11:59 pm (so during Tuesday and Wendesday):*

_Landing on an EVEN NUMBER that is an attack will allow you to use that attack twice, either on the same person or multiple people (or in the case of a Luke's Donkeypunch, attack 4 times). _

_Landing on an EVEN NUMBER that is an item or supplement will allow you to use that item or supplement twice._

_Landing on an ODD NUMBER that is an attack will inflict the damage on you rather than on another person. _

_Landing on an ODD NUMBER that is an item or supplement will cause you to post a boobie picture, and you may use the item. Otherwise you can't use it. _




*during any one or all of your posts on tuesday and or wednesday you get a one time bonus of 20 points for writing a narrative complete with pics to illustrate your post. it can be dramatic, comedic or even vieopic just aim for entertaining. on thursday we will vote by pm to me no voting for yourself. the person who's narrative was found to be the most entertaining to us all will get another 20 points and be able to invent a weapon with an attack value of 20 points and be the 1st one to use it on friday before it is assigned a numerical code to be drawn as the rest are.*





*





whoever does not play december 29th loses 25 points... *except crono or anyone bleeding to death or assisting another person who is bleeding to death.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2004)

a 6 and an 11. shit i dropped my ax on my toe oh ow double ow, yawn, i lost two whole points... 


originally posted by crono





> She's pm'ed me some of her ideas for modifying the game so all I can say is... be afraid, be very afraid


crono you scared the crap out of these yellow bellies (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















)no one even dares to come out and play....



182 points double dose raging hormones...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2004)

*11- rockgazer's Ultimate Chaos Conan Axe of Infinite Portals of Destruction, Death, and Puppies +5- attack 1 pnts*



If you fall onto a weapon, item, etc. that includes your name, you are allowed one extra post. Otherwise, if your name is not included in the list, you get one extra post if you fall on Robert DiMaggio. Haha, sucks to be you. 


34 shaes dvd double nothing...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll get to everyone i promise but i need to die of a cold right now....


----------



## Shae (Dec 29, 2004)

No one is doing shit to me so I can't use my IT's ring.  But I know how I can fix it!  I'm gonna use my moderatior privliges right now.   No one can't touch me till 7:18am pacific tomorrow morning.


----------



## Shae (Dec 29, 2004)

2nd post--> :10

Items: ITS ring

Suppliments: Creitine (increase attack by 5 pts)


----------



## Shae (Dec 29, 2004)

*Big Pimpin/Papercut by Linkin Park & Jay-Z*




It's like I'm paranoid, lookin' over my back
It's like a whirlwind inside of my head
It's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within
It's like the face inside is right

Come on!

Why does it feel like night today?
Something in here is not right today
Why am I so uptight today?
Paranoia's all I got left
I don't know what stressed me first
Or how the pressure was fed
But I know just what it feels like
To have a voice in the back of my head
It's like a face that I hold inside
A face that awakes when I close my eyes
A face that watches everytime they lie
A face that laughs everytime they fall
(And watches everything)
So I know that when it's time to sink or swim
That face inside is hearing me
Right underneath my skin





You know I - thug 'em, fuck 'em, love 'em, leave 'em
Cause I don't fuckin' need em
Take 'em out the hood, keep 'em lookin' good
But I don't fuckin' feed 'em
First time they fuss I'm breezin'
Talkin 'bout, "What's the reasons?"
I'm a pimp in every sense of the word, bitch
Better trust than believe' em
In the cut where I keep 'em
'til I need a nut, 'til I need to beat the guts
Then it's, beep beep and I'm pickin' 'em up
Let 'em play with the dick in the truck
Many chicks wanna put Jigga fist in cuffs
Divorce him and split his bucks
Just because you got good head, I'm a break bread
So you can be livin' it up? Shit I..
Parts with nothin', y'all be frontin'
Me give my heart to a woman?
Not for nothin', never happen
I'll be forever mackin'
Heart cold as assassins, I got no passion
I got no patience
And I hate waitin'...
Hoe get yo' ass in
And let's ri-i-i-i-i-ide... check 'em out now
ri-i-i-i-i-ide, yeah
And let's ri-i-i-i-i-ide... check 'em out now
ri-i-i-i-i-ide, yeah


----------



## Shae (Dec 29, 2004)

Well shit! I arive, Kingpin left, Laura Croft takes over, and no one is playing!   What a fun game.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

Tesla is helping me go over the points.... aye... crono actually had 42 points when he thought he was dead. i thought hmm i needed a conan pic to illustrate this. 
she say's in a perfect *beavis voice ... "yeah like when that dude gives the snake a stiffy and he shoots it at the chick with the big thingys "*
then suddenly she is *Butthead "haha she gave me a stiffy too.." *


it's not part of an actual b n b routine it just springs spontaneously from her demented little brain...
god my kids are weird. i have no idea where they get it


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

*Luke 140 points and *
*3 extra posts coming for not taking the extra posts on Luke's donkey punches.*
*no inventory*
*no supps*
*Status Hot*

*RG69 182 points*
*double dose of raging hormones*
*Status Horny* 

*Shae 145 points*
*it's ring x 2*
*creatine* 
*moderator privs. active*
*Status Horny... why the hell aren't more guys in here?* 

*Crono 87 points*
*2 shae's dvds w damage capacity of 1-20 pts.*
*it's ring*
*Status MIA* 

*new rule no more song lyrics, at least not the whole song...please....*


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2004)

_:2_ *Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts*  I snort that sucker up my nose, get brain freeze and stumble upon an odd object....


_:25_ it's *Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing *special but in my numbed mind state I watch with my mouth a gap like a slack jawed momo and slip into a retarded comatose episode of laughing at the guy from Clue running around in lingerie


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

see manic gets *20 extra points* for entertaining us.... not so hard step up.


----------



## Shae (Dec 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> *new rule no more song lyrics, at least not the whole song...please....*


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockgazer69*
> _*new rule no more song lyrics, at least not the whole song...please....*_
> 
> ...


The song you posted may have sounded really awesome musically, but the lyrics you posted which instead of hearing we had to read make me wonder, WTF.  That is the oddest mix of songs to do a "DUET" with.  I mean the first one is about a Paranoid Schizo with a whiny voice and the second is about a misogynistic rappers fairy tale since you know when he gets home Beyonce has his ass on all fours with a leash.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

lol


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

>


oh you know i love you....


----------



## Shae (Dec 29, 2004)

Stern: We are back on the phone with superhero hottie Electra.





Me: What did I tell you hon? Its Shae and I get so bored talking about me kicking guy's asses. Lets talk about somthing else.





Stern: Fine then sugar. What are you doing on your off time?





Me: Well, I am using my skills that I learned in communication arts back in highschool. I am actually filming a movie.





Robin: I think I know. Its that sex tape isn't it?

Shae: Gee, how did you guess?   

Stern: Shut up! We have audio footage right now for you listeners. But I get the advantage of looking at the video footage.





RG: Are you finnished yet down there? There is a certain part of you that needs to be satasfied.





Luke: Oh realy? I have somthing else in mind.



Robin: Howard......Howard!

Shae: Hey, one grand says Stern is jackin off.

Srern: *groans* You win....oh damn she's so sexy!!!

Shae: Sick, fuck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

32 and 08

*IT's engagement ring hidden in the beer can- next attack at you takes 10 pnts less
Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing*

So that gives me-
*Health- 117
IT's Engagement ring
IT's Engagement ring
gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts*
*shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

*maniclion*
*138 points*
*it's ring*
*Status = silent, deadly and stalking your ass.*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

*Bonecrusher 99 points*
*Status about to lose 25 points.*


----------



## Shae (Dec 29, 2004)

*Shae still on air on Howard Stern Show*

Robin: Are you gonna release that tape?

*You hear Howard's groans*

Me: Oh hell no! I got this grand idea of making sex tapes just for their own personal video library. Couples decide what to do and I do my best to make it happen. That video I sent you is just an example. My two comrades in there had the idea of water play and so I shall make it happen. 

Robin: Ever thought of doing one yourself? 

Me: I wish. Had a clean break with my last guy, Martin. Real sweet. But he had some problems to deal with in his family and I don't wanna be in his way. We are just good friends.

Robin: Well, if you had a dream guy to just screw, who would it be?

Me: Well, Luke is taken, The Rock is taken, and Shawn Michaels is taken. Which totaly blows.   So, that leaves this one sexy beast by the name of Randy Orton.

Robin: I think I know who he is, let me pull up his pics on the net:






Robin: Oh yeahhhhh girl. He is tall, dark, and fuckin hot! He looks like he can fuck you into oblivion.

Me: Which brings me to my fantasy. I think he can just control girls sexualy and the girls just do it. I want him to do that to me. Just throw me down on the bed, put my legs on his shoulders and...uh, am I gonna have to pay a fine to the FCC for this?

Robin: Hell no! Howard can pay. He's rich enough.

Howard: Can I keep the video?

Robin and Me: HELL NO!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

Things were moving too slow but it was becoming obvious that it was only the proverbial quiet before the storm. It was time to rattle some cages, shake some rats from the woodwork. Nothing like a shot to the head to make people decide in a hurry where they stood and how much heat they were willing to face to keep their feet firm.







I knew what needed to be done and was determined to see it through. tick tock tick tock.....


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

"I don't have time to decide right now, i have a lot of ground to cover. Into father's study. Now."

the study was comfortable but i could lock it from the outside and there was no escaping. Luke had some explaining to do. 

*Luke - 115 points*
*3 extra posts coming for not taking the extra posts on Luke's donkey punches.
no inventory
no supps
Status Hot but a Prisoner nonetheless
*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

*RG69 202 points*
*double dose of raging hormones*
*Status Horny* 

*Luke - 115 points*
*3 extra posts coming for not taking the extra posts on Luke's donkey punches.*
*no inventory*
*no supps*
*Status Hot but a Prisoner nonetheless*

*maniclion*
*138 points*
*it's ring*
*Status = silent, deadly and stalking your ass.*

*Shae 145 points*
*it's ring x 2*
*creatine* 
*moderator privs. active*
*Status Horny...* _why the hell aren't more guys in here?_ 

*Rock4832*
*117 points*
*IT's Engagement ring x 2*
*gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts x 2*
*shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts x 2*
*Status wants a beating*

*Bonecrusher 99 points*
*Status about to lose 25 points.*
*Done 74 points.*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

But I don't want a beating from just anyone!


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 29, 2004)

/me takes a beating for 25 points.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chain Link*
*Points 112*
*Jodi's Health tips*
*Raging hormones*
*1extra post (taken away when i shot you the mino pic)*
*Status a day late and a dollar short.*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

*contemplating on the tree of woe*​ 





*Luke​Vieope​Min0 lee​Chain Link​Bonecrusher​MyCATpowerlifts​Camarosuper6​Premier​Flex​Var​


*


----------



## Shae (Dec 30, 2004)

1st post--> :36


I have Moderator Privliges no more.


----------



## Shae (Dec 30, 2004)

2nd post--> :37

*Invitory*

Weapons: maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts

Items: IT's ring X2 - next attack at you takes 10 pnts less                       
          Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts

Suppliments: creatine- increase attack by 5pts

Health: 145pts





YOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! COME OUT AND PLAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

>


 
HEY!  I saw that episode yesterday   It's in season 3   I love alien ass.


----------



## Shae (Dec 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HEY!  I saw that episode yesterday   It's in season 3   I love alien ass.



Arn't you talking about Alias?

And the show is not Alias. Its the movie, Daredevil. Know the hero? Know his super hot girl?






Electra. Nice to meet you. Hey Laura Croft? What shall we do with him?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

:52 *Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts *
:44 *Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts*
:51 *Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each*
:01 *gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts*
and
:12 *Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts*
Using albobs' wig.

:23 *min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1 post (or can only post seconds once that day)*
and
:31 *Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts*
:26 *MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post*

_sex tips_
:14 *Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts*



I'll hit Rock with the minoLee pic, Blue Bunny stampede, Sex porno pistol, Creatine and donkey punch ...

-30 
-20
-8
-5
-10
--------
-73 and lose a post. 

I'll use the protein shake. And sex tips (+20)

My remaining Donkey punch will go to... (-10points)

Crono (for not letting me punch Rock twice  )
 
I sit there waiting, in the study, ontop of a stack of 1st edition _Alice in Wonderlands_. I wonder if RG's father even knew how much these were worth. That's about when I heard the footsteps down the hall. 

I hid behind the doorway and waited. I saw her walk in right in front of me. I could easily break out right now. But instead, I took a step forward and wrapped my arms around her, gently kissing the back of her neck.... 

And then I Bit her  (Gr81's Bite -2points )

That's for locking me up.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Arn't you talking about Alias?
> 
> And the show is not Alias. Its the movie, Daredevil. Know the hero? Know his super hot girl?


O! there's an episode where she's dressed just like that, even has Sai's too


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I hid behind the doorway and waited. I saw her walk in right in front of me. I could easily break out right now. But instead, I took a step forward and wrapped my arms around her, gently kissing the back of her neck....
> 
> And then I Bit her  (Gr81's Bite -2points )
> 
> That's for locking me up.


 
mmmm I'll have to lock you up more often.


----------



## Shae (Dec 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> mmmm I'll have to lock you up more often.







Shall I work him up a bit before you do your thing?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

no i think i can handle it princess.


----------



## Shae (Dec 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> no i think i can handle it princess.


Shit! Leave me to kick ass and you to do the fun stuff.


----------



## Shae (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm gonna have to get someone to hold these for me when I don't battle. I might get stab happy with them when I don't get somthing I want. 

I will take oath right now: I will pull out these weapons only when someone attacks me taking my health. They may take my health, but they can't take my sexual appitite.


----------



## Shae (Dec 30, 2004)

~bump~


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

I was surprised when i opened the study and didn't see Luke. He had a knack for escape but my father's study was.... i felt his presence a second before he touched me. His arms slipping so familiarly around me... he could kill me now and i would be his to kill. My heartbeat froze in my chest my body submitted to his before my mind even realized he was pulling me closer. I felt his breath against the nape of my neck and then his gentle reassuring kiss.

"You bit me! You actually bit me..." shock quickly turned to mock anger and before he knew it he was on his bottom atop a pile of my father's treasured _Alice In Wonderland_ books. I _had_ always hated those books and he looked so stunned and well inviting sitting there smiling up at me... 

*57- rockgazer's Ultimate Chaos Conan Axe of Infinite Portals of Destruction, Death, and Puppies +5- attack 1 pnts*

*05- Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts*

*37- maniclion's pink worm wacking- attack 14 pnts*


----------



## maniclion (Dec 30, 2004)

:31 *Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts* which I unleash on Shae for cursing me with her damned video, again.


:06  Oh, the horror not Shaes DVD again, I slip into another slobbering spaztic fit of mental stagnation while watching some blonde twink (as Johninny calls them) prancing around in golden underoos.


----------



## Shae (Dec 30, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> :06  Oh, the horror not Shaes DVD again, I slip into another slobbering spaztic fit of mental stagnation while watching some blonde twink (as Johninny calls them) prancing around in golden underoos.







It can't be that bad. Can it honey?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tim Curry, has he EVER played a role that didn't require 52 gallons of make up?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Tim Curry, has he EVER played a role that didn't require 52 gallons of make up?


 
my fav is him as the devil in *Legend*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> :52 *Albob's Wig- get 2 new posts *
> :44 *Protein Shake- restore 10 pnts*
> :51 *Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each*
> :01 *gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts*
> ...


Where the hell did you get all that?!~?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

*13- gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts

Health- 64
IT's Engagement ring
IT's Engagement ring
gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
gr81's bark and bite- attack 2 pnts
shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts
shutupntra1n's bitchslap- attack 16 pnts*

I use my IT Rings against Luke's attack so my health is 64. And I'm *attacking Luke with all I have- 38 points against Luke.*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 30, 2004)

first post 11:00:43
min0 lee's dick pic- I attack Luke for 20 points and he loses a post


second post 11:02:34
Shae's DVD



I throw away all my DVD's btw


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

*RG 69 202 points *
*double shot raging hormones (so 4x an attack.)*
*conan axe -1*
*porno pistol -8*
*manics pink worm attack -14*

*manics pink worm x 4 at rock lose 56 points. *

*a conon axe bite for good measure - 1 all at rock4832. hey sorry but a woman has to do what a woman has to do.... *

*and i don't know why but Luke seemed to want this guy dead but i trusted him, i delived the coup de grace w a porno pistol - 8 *
*total damage 65 points. rest in pieces.*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Whelp, goodbye guys.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

My only post 

:41 *Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts*



I feel bad   So i'm giving Rock 4points to ressurect him


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

and then i'll hit him with my homing puke missle


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

*RG 69 202 points *

*55- Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each*

*47- Steroids- Increase an attack +10 pnts*
*giving my steroids to Luke*

*using donkey punch on crono and chain link*


*RG69 202 points*
*Status do not disturb*

i propose we keep track of our own stats from this point and post them at the end of each of our posts(i will still catch up the other players to this point tomorrow, sorry bad cold...)


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 30, 2004)

don't worry gazey, I'll take care of the scores from here


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

*Luke 77 points*
*Steroid*
*Status do not disturb*


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 30, 2004)

16
IT's ring

41
Bonecrusher's homing puke missiles

I also give rock 4 points to resurrect him

and attack him with Bonecrush'ers puke missile for 4 as well



(this is fun Luke .)


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

hey he had 3 posts coming for lukes donkey punches got another 1 an albob's wig n a mnt biker chick extra post, read em and weep. welcome back 

n btw he has 1 he didn't use he actually had 8 coming n used only 7


----------



## maniclion (Dec 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> my fav is him as the devil in *Legend*


Pennywise is the bestestest.  Stephen King told me he'd always picture the trannie bitch from Rocky Horror as a clown and the role fell into place as easy as a hotdog tossed down John H.'s cornhole.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

has somebody had tee many martoonies?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 31, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> has somebody had tee many martoonies?


One could never have enough martinis, and no I haven't had a drop to drink tonight I just feel like a goofaholic, I've even been adlibing doo-doo jingles to my dog's cause someone dropped a funk nugget that peeled the paint.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2004)

i feel kinda the same way. i have been awake so long i can't remember the hours (days) it's been and i am not tired and no no drugs.... unless music is one.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2004)

utterly exhausted and heading to bed now tho.


----------



## Shae (Dec 31, 2004)

1st post--> I put together the pink worm and creitine (14+5=19) and use it on Bonecrusher since he also has a low health score. (Wanna know who it will be against me in the end? Well I won't tell you!  )


----------



## Shae (Dec 31, 2004)

2nd post--> :36

Invitory


Items: IT's ring X2 - next attack at you takes 10 pnts less 
Protein Shake X2- restore 10 pnts 


Health: 145pts


----------



## Shae (Dec 31, 2004)

Gee, I may need these after all. 





I'm so bored out of my mind. No one wants to play.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 31, 2004)

so it's new years.  And for new years I get 17, a DVD which I hit Shae on the head with for 0 points

and a 49, Titanya's gaping vortex, which I use on Shae so that she cannot retaliate.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2004)

*10- Creatine- Increase an attack +5 pnts*
*25- ** Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

​​watch_out_you_could_be_next​
​​turn your speakers up n play the game​


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> so it's new years.  And for new years I get 17, a DVD which I hit Shae on the head with for 0 points
> 
> and a 49, Titanya's gaping vortex, which I use on Shae so that she cannot retaliate.


Don't worry Kingpin, I'm coming after you now. 

1st post--> :18


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

fuck him up shae


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

2nd post--> :24

Invitory

Weapons:  Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack 4 pnts

Items: IT's ring X2 - next attack at you takes 10 pnts less 
Protein Shake X3- restore 10 pnts 


Health: 145pts
Status: After the Kingpin


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

lol yay....


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Finaly, time for me to give some people a serious ass-woopin.


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

I think some fellas are being bad to us girls. Think we need these to lock them up in the dungon?





May be just torture them with our sexual ways.





I promise I won't use these. Except for may be The Kingpin.


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

Okay, I will attack the Kingpin with Bonecrusher's homing puke missile- attack  - 4 pnts


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

2nd post--> :28

Invitory

Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts
Items: IT's ring X2 - next attack at you takes 10 pnts less 
Protein Shake X3- restore 10 pnts 


Health: 145pts


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm getting bored here. I recon evryone ran because of the penis game.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

*39- Jodi's Health Tips- restore 15 pnts... giving to Luke plus 50 of my points...*


*49- Titanya's Gaping Vortex- make any player so they can't attack that day... using on crono*

*Luke 142 points*
*Steroids*
*Status MIA  *

*RG69 152 points*
*creatine*
*Status Finally got some sleep after 3 days up......*


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> *Luke 92 points*
> *Steroid*
> *Status MIA  *



Holy mother fuckin hell woman!   Check back here sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

Promise I'll be gentle.


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

But don't thank me too much afterwords. When it comes to either me and Luke or me and Rockgazer if it happens in the end, oh, things will get dirrty up in this bitch!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

my boyfriend is deadlier then yours .... n hey yours isn't playing so be nice or me n luke target shae next n ask rock it's quick once we set sights...


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

Okay, no gift for Luke.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

what do you mean cheat mr. pouty pants? alliances are allowed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Promise I'll be gentle.


you might want to start by putting the pointy things down.


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

And I have no boyfriend. Well....uh, Min0 is trying to set me up. See the Valentines thread.But I don't think its gonna work!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

you need someone to come on here n be that guy...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

hmmm secretly i am also bobbit on the forum... that could almost work but... it would make people way too interested in our sex scenes and your guy would be checking Luke out all the time.


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

Bear with me. I'll lighten up as soon as Valentines day is over with.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i'm sad too


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> . when you land on an item with your name you get an extra post



Holy fuck.  I have to pay attention for now on.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Just what a coincidence that such powerful attacks were landed on and the moderator at the time (RG) decided to give Luke 2 or 3 extra posts. Hmmm....


 You can have the rest of my health 

I had enough fun.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

right in the very begining when the game started . whatever . fuck it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> right in the very begining when the game started . whatever . fuck it.


I remember it.  I Made those posts before ever talking to you anyway


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Alright, I went back and reread the beginning. I didn't know the "name" landing rule. All I saw was RG giving Luke 3 extra posts when I asked where he got all the posts. 

Completely and utterly my fault. I was never mad at your Luke (except for that first day ) and I apologize. I will now bow at your feet!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


No mino. There is a charge to watch here


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2005)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> And I have no boyfriend. Well....uh, Min0 is trying to set me up. See the Valentines thread.But I don't think its gonna work!


this can be the crying thread today


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

do you want to play?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

He has to play now  He has points....


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

Brave Penis


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

shit, wrong thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

lol leave it it's nice


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> lol leave it it's nice


Y thank you


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

I know its not 12am midnight here but, I am gonna be out most of the day so, I will leave in my 2 posts now. 

:44


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

2nd post--> Still lil' pissed about Kingpin attacking me and leaving me disabled for the day so I attack him with....Premier's animal sex porno pistol- attack 8 pnts



and :35

Invitory

Items: IT's ring X2 - next attack at you takes 10 pnts less 
Protein Shake X4- restore 10 pnts 
MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts, get 1 new post

health: 145


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll use my 3rd post--> :55

Invitory

Items: IT's ring X2 - next attack at you takes 10 pnts less 
Protein Shake X4- restore 10 pnts 
MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts
Luke9583's Donkeypunch- attack 2 people, 10 pnts each


health: 145pts






And buisness has sure picked up.


----------



## Shae (Jan 3, 2005)

Silence is sure defining.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

*23- min0 lee's "I see" dick pic- attack 20 pnts and make player lose 1*

*34- Shae's Rocky Horror Picture Show on DVD- nothing*


----------



## Shae (Jan 3, 2005)

*SIGH* Much better.  Hey R.G. WASSSAP?


----------



## Shae (Jan 3, 2005)

My friends, I am in a predicamen. I have Luke's donky punch in my invitory. I can punch 2 people. And I dunno who to punch out.   And I figured I have the solution: active members of this game, give your say on who I should punch out. People who are not playing the game, you can say who playing in the came should I punch out. And I will pick the two people based on your answers.


NOTE: I don't see any rule that I can attack myself so don't say me.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

Punch Rock, he's playing


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

mino's pic is nice Rock see....

oh here hold this dvd on there while i run......


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i miss luke though....


----------



## Shae (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh, I have a prize for the active player with the best answer. A Protein Shake  courtisy of me. 

So far, Luke is shoeing in for a protein shake.  


Come on people! You know you want it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

I'll give you a protein shake.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'll give you a protein shake.


is this in reference to me wanting to eat your penis?

oops wrong thread...


----------



## Shae (Jan 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'll give you a protein shake.


Oh realy?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> is this in reference to me wanting to eat you penis?
> 
> oops wrong thread...


yes


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> yes


 my favorite


----------



## Shae (Jan 3, 2005)

Judging by the amount of people that are playing and the amount that are not, I guess I'm gonna have it easy on using Luke's Donkey Punch on the two people.


----------



## Shae (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey Luke, R.G. Told me your not playin this game anymore. Well gee, 





I had this nice protein shake for you and you can't have it.   Oh well.

As for the Donky punch is concerned, I attack Crono and Rock.  (sorry boys, its me and R.G. in the end. Hope ya understand.)


----------



## Shae (Jan 4, 2005)

as far as my 2nd post as concerned--> :18
*Invitory*

Items: IT's ring X2 - next attack at you takes 10 pnts less 
Protein Shake X4- restore 10 pnts 
MtnBikerChk's Sex Tip of the Day- restore 10 pnts

Weapons: Bonecrusher's homing puke missile

health: 145pts


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

i clicked on my numbers n forgot to write them down.... went wandering off to a different part of the forum ... 53 and 31...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

*53- Goalgetter's Fatass Sexchange- swap any two player's points *
*31- Vieope's Italicized Blue Bunny stampede- attack 30 pnts*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

how the hell are we going to get more player? i see why Luke said there was no one to shoot.... hmmmm what if the games two hot females suddenly decide to get hot for each other and have steamy love scenes? we need some kind of attraction...

n i need to tally scores before i decide to use me weapons.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

suddenly i started seeing Electra in a whole new way...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 4, 2005)

Kinda timmid at first, but I can't back down from what I said about having a sexual appetite for females.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

maybe we should start with a kiss...


----------



## Shae (Jan 4, 2005)

Sounds good.  But if this happens ^, leave your sword at home. I see the way you look at me.


----------



## Shae (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

oh baby. i promise i won't need my sword.


----------



## Shae (Jan 4, 2005)

Though we plan to have some many wonderfull errotic nights, I still feel that Kingpin and Bullseye (Rock) are out to get me. I have to keep an eye out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

c'mere beautiful. oh no i sound like the guy....


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

I'll loder up on my crap because no one is attacking me.  And leave The Kingpin to look at what I got. 

1st post--> :32
2nd post--> :06


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

Time to snuggle up and wait for the new players come in. Won't make any moves till then.


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

Well shit!  Hot lesbian action going on here and guys still won't come in here.

SWEET CREAM ON AN ICECREM SANDWICH, WHAT IN THE BLUE HELL IS WRONG WITH THEM!!  

Hey, if The Rock comes in here, he would get pretty arroused.


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

Kingpin left. Bullseye is gone. Luke and evryone else disapeared. Its time for Laura Croft and I to have the Iron Mag war arena all to ourselves. And we have time to indulge each other's fantisies.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

omg i am laughing so hard. i sent shae a pm saying i'd write a romantic scene... i get a pm back saying "i can't wait for that."


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> omg i am laughing so hard. i sent shae a pm saying i'd write a romantic scene... i get a pm back saying "i can't wait for that."


Damn it woman!  Its supposed to be a surprise.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

i was surprised


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 5, 2005)

I gave up several day's ago after hitting 21 and 38 in one try.  I can only take so much Rocky Horror.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 5, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I can only take so much Rocky Horror.


 

That is one of the correct responses to this 'sanity' test I saw once.


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, well, 2 of the males awaken.   Or is it because you are here for the "action" happening tonight?


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

~BUMP~


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

she really can't wait can she?


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

No, I have nothing else to do and the pornos on cable absolutely suck!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

I wasn't quite sure what Electra had in mind for our evening together... She seemed to me though like the type of woman who might like a little walk on the wild side....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, dressed for our date.... 








                                                  hope she likes surprises.


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

What kind of surprises?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

look at the outfit what do you think...


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

Love, I was kidding. You saw the rolly eyes smily up there.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

I  know just getting a few things together.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

for a little hot wax dripped in just the right places


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

Matt Murdock. He is long gone. And still, I remember how I loved being with him. Those errotic nights were unbelieveable. He would feel up evry inch of my body and allways get me into an orgasm. But The Kingpin took him out and killed him. But I had to look on the bright side.....





I have found someone who loves to touch and feel as much as Matt does.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

mmmmmmm maybe a little slippery tussle would be fun.


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

Maybe.


----------



## Chain Link (Jan 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> look at the outfit what do you think...


That she was VERY VERY cold.

!@#$, she could poke an eye out with those things!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

something juicy to eat


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

So who are all the horn dogs peeking in here looking around for girl on girl?

Later today we will tell you how the nite went.


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2005)

After a night like last night, I can't even sleep a wink....





But its buisness as usual at the I.M. war. Gotta pick up some things.


1st post--> :08

2nd post--> :24


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

Shae there is no one to kill. we can pick up some things at Tiffany's lets go...


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2005)

You'll never know.  Gotta keep myself loaded.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> You'll never know.  Gotta keep myself loaded.


what're we drinking?


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2005)

Good question. What do you want? 





But in the meantime, I'm gonna draw myself a bath. I feel way too greasy from the oil last night.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes n I need to brush my teeth i can still taste that damn stuff.


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Yes n I need to brush my teeth i can still taste that damn stuff.


 Sorry. I read in an astrology book that when it comes to love, Cancer's react to pleasure strongly.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

I meant the baby oil silly.... lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

i am going to die laughing before we finish this.


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2005)

If you must know what happened to Laura and I last night, well let me give you clue number 1: these chains.


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2005)

Gee, I guess none of us are not telling. Lets just say, cuffs, and baby oil. Leave it to your imagination fellas. And if you excuse me, I need to return her the favor from last night.


----------

